# Dk balanced?



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

Hi ich wollte nur diesen kleinen thread zum thema dk balance im 2n2 und 3n3 in leben rufen um die meinungen anderer dazu zu hören. Ob Arena-ass oder nicht, es ist wohl jedem von uns, der gern und regelmäßig arena zockt schon ma aufgefallen, dass die guten alten dks, die ja soviele furchtbare Nerfs ertragen mussten (LOL), den ultimativen Konter zu allen Klassen bilden.

Nun werden sich viele denken....L2P Nap (und ja ich muss mein spielerischen können durchaus noch verbessern) aber nichtsdestotrotz stieß ich bis jetzt mit jeder Klassencombination die ich im 2n2 oder 3n3 spielte bei dks auf meine Erzfeinde.

Es sei vorher gesagt, das DK nicht unbesiegbar ist, was ich auf keinen fall behaupte....doch er ist, und es sei betont ...egal wie schlecht man ihn spielt, eine hirnlose Cleavmaschine die jeden noch so guten spieler (unabhängig von dessen Klasse) in kurzer zeit zerstört.

Für alle Ret-Pala flamer, die sich in laufe von Wotlk so angehäuft haben: Jeder der den Dmg eines Unholy Dks schon ma am leibe gespürt hat, der wird in zukunft über den lächerlichen schaden des Paladins im vergleich dazu lachen....

Doch ist es nicht der hohe schaden allein, unzählige immunitäts, kick,stille und betäubungseffekte sowie die wohl stärksten pets im spiel (ghul, Gargoyle) machen ihn zum ulitmativen Gegner ohne dabei seinem spieler alzuviel können abzuverlangen...

Der dk (aka Tank-Dothexer-Paladin), der mit nur allen denkbaren fähigkeiten ausgerüstet ist, weißt nur einen einzigen Mangel auf....er hat keinen Ms-effekt

....und damit waren die Melee-cleaves im 3n3 geboren...

ohne nun weiter andere faktoren wie eisketten-spam oder ähnliches einzugehen, schließe ich mit den worten: 

Ist meine subjektive Darstellung des Dks (ich spiele selber keinen) übertrieben oder nicht?

Damit möchte ich vorallem an die DK-Pvpler unter euch richten...

Naja genug geflamed, nu seit ihr an der reihe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







btw: Groß - Kleinschreibung...was ist das?  ^^

^


----------



## j4ckass (2. Dezember 2009)

Naja deine Aussage im Bezug auf "auch unskilled DKs sind schwer zu killen" würd ich so nicht unterschreiben.
Wenn der Spieler den DK wirklich nicht checkt, dann ist er nicht so eine große Herausforderung, also mit Skill auf jeden Fall killbar.

Aber stimmt schon, ich kann DKs im PVP auch nichts ab weil sie mir einfach zu viele Spezialfähigkeiten haben.


----------



## Tikume (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> L2P Nap



Du hast das schon ganz gut zusammengefasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## handzumgrus (2. Dezember 2009)

aber gut dass das hier in erster Linie ein PVE Spiel ist und man nicht alle Klassen auf Nischen wie Arena balancen kann


----------



## Nershul (2. Dezember 2009)

Es gibt gegen jede Aktion/Fähigkeit nicht nur 1 mögliche Gegenmaßnahme. 
Ich bin kein PvP-Spieler, aber auch ein DK ist durchaus "auszukontern" und somit nicht unbedingt "imbalanced" in meinen Augen. 
Vielleicht waren deine 2n2/3n3-Kombos z.B. einfach nur ungeeignet um gegen ein gut gespieltes Cleave-Team zu bestehen?
Oder deine/eure Erfahrung oder auch Teamabstimmung war noch nicht so weit!?
Kurz gesagt: L2P 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Noch ein weiterer *"mimimi Nerf [insert unbeliebte Klasse]"*-Thread... als hätten wir nicht schon genug davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spellman (2. Dezember 2009)

Ein gut gespielter Jäger kitet nen DK tot, nen Eismage sowieso.

Und wo du grad den Ret-Pala ansprichst... bis auf die Tatsache, das beide Platte tragen, haben sie nicht wirklich viel gemeinsam.
Und ich stehe lieber nem DK gegenüber als nem Pala ^^


----------



## DreiHaare (2. Dezember 2009)

Und schon wieder so ein Winsel-Thread, weil jemand im PvP nicht gegen eine bestimmte Klasse gewinnen kann.
Jammerlappen.


----------



## Kyanora (2. Dezember 2009)

Naja also ein Pala und ein DK haben mehr gemeinsam als man denkt. Die Spielmechaniken sind vielleicht etwas unterschiedlich, allerdings sind beide Klassen ähnlich.


----------



## Premutos (2. Dezember 2009)

Kann jetzt nichts zur Arena sagen, da ich ausschließlich Bgs zocke, aber als ich mich mit meinem Hexer dann doch mal wieder ins Bg gegangen bin, sind mir gerade die ach so unbesiegbaren Dks als relativ leicht besiegbare Gegner aufgefallen. Inzwischen habe ich auch so einen ach so unbesiegbaren Dk und ich finde die recht gut balanced. Kann zwar nicht verstehen, dass ich die mit dem Hexer so leicht zerlegt gekriegt habe, aber unbesiegbar sind die noch lange nicht. Ich glaube dein "l2p" triffts da wirklich ganz gut, sorry. Welche Klasse spielst du denn? Also mit meinem Dk hab ich in erster Linie Probleme mit Palas und gut gespielten Frostmages.. und Heilklassen sind auch teilweise einfach nich downzukriegen... Besonders einfach find ich mit ihm Krieger, Jäger teilweise Schurken. Mit meinem Hexer sind so ziemlich genau die Opferklassen des Dks die Angstklassen und umgekehrt.
Alles in allem find ich die Klassen inzwischen relativ balanced... den Destro nerf mit 3.3 kann ich jetzt zb nicht nachvollziehen, aber im pvp spiel ich eh affli. Bissl mehr überlebenschancen hätte ich gerne beim Hexer.
Also wenn irgendeine Klasse derzeit OP ist, sinds ganz klar Paladine. Spiele selber einen als Tank und Heal, aber nicht im Pvp.
Also solo krieg ich mit keinem meiner Chars einen platt...wenn dann eher mit Hexer..
Aber wenn ich sehe, wie 3 Palas im Warsongbecken alleine die Flagge nach Hause bringen und sich auf dem weg durch haufenweise Hordler schnetzeln, kommt mir echt die Galle hoch. Spiele meinen Pala absichtlich nicht im Pvp, weil ich kein freund vom easymode bin... sorry, aber wer sagt, das Palas derzeit balanced sind, hat sie nicht mehr alle. Hoffe nur, dass das nicht schon wieder Pve nerfs nach sich zieht....


----------



## Sano (2. Dezember 2009)

Also ich habe mit meinem Verstärker auch weniger probleme gegen Todesritter.
Vielleicht liegt es daran das ich Dks nur aus den BGs kenne und dort evtl nur 
die Dk-Noobs rumrennen ... ich weis es nicht. Als Verstärker habe ich grosse
Probleme gegen Eismagier und Hexer ... Palas sind nervig, sowieso. Palas musste 
ja auch immer 2-3 mal killen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg
Sano

@ Premutos
Das die Palas zur Zeit Krass sind kann ich absolut unterstreichen. Nicht nur im 
PVP! Ich level zur Zeit einen Pala hoch und muss sagen das ich es mir angewöhnt habe
in Mobgruppen die sogar 3-5 level über mir sind reinzuhüpfen und die dann in ruhe runterzuhauen.
Das kann keine andere klasse! Auch habe ich mich dabei erwischt wie ich nen Mob lege und 
dann sehe das es nen gleichstufiger elite Mob war ... LOL "Wie? Das war nen Elite Mob? garnicht gemerkt."

Mfg


----------



## Super PePe (2. Dezember 2009)

Kyanora schrieb:


> Naja also ein Pala und ein DK haben mehr gemeinsam als man denkt. Die Spielmechaniken sind vielleicht etwas unterschiedlich, allerdings sind beide Klassen ähnlich.



ja 
zuviel unfähige Spieler die sie spielen
zuviel unfähige Spieler die sie nicht spielen und "nerf XYZ" Threads aufmachen


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Du hast das schon ganz gut zusammengefasst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





sowas kann nur von jemanden kommen der noch nie in der arena gestanden hat...aber was soll ich machen... vllt hast du ja selber ma nen 80er  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (2. Dezember 2009)

Also ich spiele nach 1 Monat Dk Pause meinen Tauren Dk gerade weiter, er ist lvl 74 und da ist auch leveln gestern abend keine Lust hatte bin ich mal Wsg gegangen.

Und wenn ich mir anguckte das ich mit 74! am Ende der gewonnen Schalcht 31:4 hatte war ich doch verwundert.

Denn es ist garnichtmal der Schaden den ich so Großartig finde, ich als Blut Dk heile mich sowas von oft das ist schon nicht normal, wenn ich mit 74 am gegnerischen Friedhof,

einen 74 und einen 79 besiege und am Ende noch 3/4 Leben habe, wundert mich das schon.

Denn ich lese im Kampf nur jede Sekunde wie ich 100, 2k, 180, 1100, 300 Leben bekomme usw undsofort

Was gegner einem an Schaden machen, heilt man nur durch Nahkampfattack binnen weniger Sekunden weg.


Aber nun gut, ich finde es nicht schwer gegen Dks auf 80 im PvP, zumindest mit meinem Tank Pala bekommen sie mich fast nie tot.


----------



## Heydu (2. Dezember 2009)

Sry, aber es gibt einfach zu viele leute, die immer noch keine ahnung von dem spiel haben, weil die es einfach ned begreifen!
Ihr wollt einfach gg jede klasse gewinnen und immer der bestere, doch meine frage:
wollen das nicht alle?

wenn du zb gg eine pala-dk kombi zustossen solltest, dann versuch mal mit nem dudu heal und n krieger

und glaub mir, der dk und der pala werden schneller ins gras beissen, bevor die ersten 10sek um sind.

ihr müsst das spiel auch strategisch beachten, mein Gott
muss ich das jedes mal wiederholen?^^

sry, aber wer solche einsichten hat, hat das spiel ganz klar in meinen augen nicht kapiert.




Measmar schrieb:


> L2P Nap



aufm punkt gebracht...


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

Also allgemein vorweg..

freut mich die ansichten einiger anderer spieler im bezug auf dk pvp zusehen und freue mich über weitere comments dazu



für die L2P_Leute ,ihr macht anscheinden kein pvp oder arena...


----------



## Herr Hering (2. Dezember 2009)

bin absolut nicht deiner meinung, spiel selbst einen dk auf 80 in der arena un wirst merken das das nicht so einfach ist wie du denkst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (2. Dezember 2009)

Meine Erfahrung als Dk sind nur vom Bg her da ich nur Pve bestritte : 

Reite nie an einem Hexer Vorbei^^ wenn sich die Debuff leiste füllt ist feierabend^^

Eismages hasse ich wie die Pest,die frosten dich ein hauen ab casten und peng tot.

Jäger die Kitten einen wie bekloppt und wenn dei dann noch die krabbe/Schlangevieh haben ist eh vorbei da kann man nix machen.Todesgriff und versuchen den Hunter ranzuziehen ketten drauf aber nja^^

Krieger sind Opfer^^ die haut man so um 

Priester gehören auch zu den Opfern^^

Schamis kommt drauf an wenn man sie im Selbstheal unterbricht liegen auch im Dreck

Dudus naja wenn auf einmal nen feral mit seinem Pve gear und fast 60k life auftaucht kann man den schon Raiden^^ aber er ist machbar.bei Katzen sieht es anders aus da beisst man sich schon mal die Zähne aus.

Schurken oh gott ich hasse es wenn man im dauer stun ist^^ ich zünde immer Lichtritter und knall wenn healpot cd schnell nen verband drauf^^ aber auch hier 50/50 das man gewinnt.

Palas pfui die sollten mal nen fetten nerv bekommen oder die bubbel im Bg/Arena nicht benutzen können.Es regt mich jedes mal auf wenn der Pala noch 3-4 k hat mann unterbricht etc und WUSCH Bubbel und der ist wieder fast voll.Sowas finde ich sehr sehr unfair.


Und als Dk ist man wie jeder Klasse auch besiegbar und Op sind wir Schon lange nicht mehr dank der Jammerei der Leute.


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

ich denke ich habe durchaus ein gewisses Basis wissen über arena und dieses Wissen sagt mir das Dk Op ist ...ganz einfach, logisch und nachvollziehbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





und abgesehen sind, abgesehen von Dk, alle Klassen momentan einigermaßen in balance

...das extreme schadens-output is zwar durchaus nervig aber im großen und ganzen erträglich (wobei die s3 zeiten durchaus angenehmer waren)

btw ich spiel mometan Magier, Hexer, Schurke in arena  (auch etwas paladin aber nur just 4 fun)


----------



## Bobtronic2 (2. Dezember 2009)

Dk´s sind nicht Nimals Op oder haben wir nen Bubbel??? 

Wenn eine Klasse unfair ist dann der Pala der ist in der hand eines Guten Spielers fast Unbesiegbar.
man muss sich mal nur seine Attacken und zauber die er aus sich selbst wirken kann mal anschauen.Oder hat der Dk auch nen heal der ihn voll heilt oder nen bubbel etc


----------



## Marccram (2. Dezember 2009)

Ohne alles gelesen zu haben:
NEIN dk ist nicht OP,er war zu season 5 wirklich krank,aber heutzutage ist er mit skill leicht zu killen.
kein guter healer,mage,warri,rogue oder sonstiges wird dir sagen,dass DKs OP sind.
du bist bestimmt so einer der sich von Dks sprichwörtlich den Arsch aufreissen lässt.
also stop cryin and L2P

just my 2 Cents
Marccram


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

In arena is schadensreduktion und eine gute offensive, wie dks sie haben, oft tausendmal mehr wert als die unzerstörbarkeitseffekte wie paladine oder magier sie haben.

Das man als Dk ohne Können auf ein gutes Rating kommt ist natürlich übertrieben und war auch eher provokativ gemeint, aber das man es etwas leichter hat als andre klassen ist glaub ich eine tatsache.


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

Marccram schrieb:


> Ohne alles gelesen zu haben:
> NEIN dk ist nicht OP,er war zu season 5 wirklich krank,aber heutzutage ist er mit skill leicht zu killen.
> kein guter healer,mage,warri,rogue oder sonstiges wird dir sagen,dass DKs OP sind.
> du bist bestimmt so einer der sich von Dks sprichwörtlich den Arsch aufreissen lässt.
> ...


Man kann dk killen....stimm ich dir zu, voll und ganz!


Man kann DK "leicht" töten ... das ist eine art von humor die ich wohl nicht verstehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (2. Dezember 2009)

1.) Mimimi Dk´s Op, kennen wir alle 1000 x gelesen usw.

2.) Wo hat der Paladin in Arena einen Zauber der ihn 100% hochheilt? Handauflegen geht in Arena nicht...

3.) Es gibt KEINE unbesiegbare Arenaklasse, ich spiele selber Diszipriest und komme mit dks sehr gut klar, danke Krankheitsreinigung etc.

4.)Die Paladinzauber:

Bubble ist sehr gut, das stimmt, aber ALLE klassen haben einen vergleichbar fiesen Zauber (Dk Ghul Opfern, Schurke Verschwinden etc.). Zudem können mehrere Klassen den Zauber despellen.

Hand der Freihet, hält nur 6 sek an (oder so) und kann despellt/geklaut werden.

Das Paladine sich selbst heilen können mit instantlichtblitzen ist stark, aber auch sehr manalastig, wir burnen paladine in arena immer leer (Priester und Schurke), dann ist das auch kein ding.

Die nervigsten Gegner für unser Team sind Jäger und Feraldruiden, wobei beide Kombos Gott seit dank selten sind.


----------



## VILOGITY (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> Hi ich wollte nur diesen kleinen thread zum thema dk balance im 2n2 und 3n3 in leben rufen um die meinungen anderer dazu zu hören. Ob Arena-ass oder nicht, es ist wohl jedem von uns, der gern und regelmäßig arena zockt schon ma aufgefallen, dass die guten alten dks, die ja soviele furchtbare Nerfs ertragen mussten (LOL), den ultimativen Konter zu allen Klassen bilden.
> 
> Nun werden sich viele denken....L2P Nap (und ja ich muss mein spielerischen können durchaus noch verbessern) aber nichtsdestotrotz stieß ich bis jetzt mit jeder Klassencombination die ich im 2n2 oder 3n3 spielte bei dks auf meine Erzfeinde.
> 
> ...



Du, ich muss dir was schlimmes sagen.
Die Kinder Arena kann man nicht Balancen, ich weis, is schlimm, wo doch alle immer denken man brauch da Skill und so.
Aber selbst Blizz hat es eingesehen und naja, die haben es ja auch programmiert.

S4 Krieger/Druide immer ganz oben, S5 Pala/DK immer ganz oben etc etc. heute irgend nen Hexer Napen oder einfach RMP im 3er.
Wer damit keine Wertung hinbekommt is selber schuld.

Willst du Arena machen, nim einfach ne Klasse die BLizz mal wieder verhauen hat wie mit Patch 3.0 den Paladin der auf einmal Skill 
mitgepatcht bekommen hat oder den DK mit Start WotLk, oder mach dir einfach nen Frost Mage und gut is.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (2. Dezember 2009)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Du, ich muss dir was schlimmes sagen.



ich dir auch, fullquote ist schwachsinn.


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

Das es nie alle klassen gleichschwer haben werden, is klar.

aber in meinen Augen treibt es Dk etwas zu weit...

Es gibt immer FOtm combos, die stark sind aber es gehört immer ein funken können dazu...

als Dk braucht man dickes equip eine gute combo und ein haufen games und selbst wenn man klickt darf man sich nach 1-2 wochen die schultern abholen

vllt war OP nicht das richtige Wort für Dk...nenen wir es lieber..extrem einsteigerfreunlich^^


----------



## Whitechapel (2. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du deinen Schurken spielst und nicht gerade
Pech hast, dass dich das Dk-Pet stunned, dann
haste den DK eher gelegt als er wieder aus seinem
Stun raus ist. Musst halt bloß den Firsthit haben,
was ja aber mitm Schurken kein Ding sein sollte..


----------



## VILOGITY (2. Dezember 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> 1.) Mimimi Dk´s Op, kennen wir alle 1000 x gelesen usw.
> 
> 
> 
> Das Paladine sich selbst heilen können mit instantlichtblitzen ist stark, aber auch sehr manalastig, wir burnen paladine in arena immer leer (Priester und Schurke), dann ist das auch kein ding.



Beides falsch mein lieber, du kannst die HDF nicht geziehlt klauen ^^
Darum haben Palas ihr Sacred Shield immer oben und casten den instant LB der kaum Mana verbrauch und mit Kunst des Krieges erst instant ist und nen Hot mit gibt.
Du hast Zeit in der Arena zu burnen ? Aja, wie das ? Was macht der Pala ? Sag blos der haut auf dich ? Dann hat er nicht viel im Schädel, denn wenn der mit ner anständigen
Waffe auf deine Mate einschlägt musst du heilen oder dein Mate kippt.
Da frag ich mich wo dir die Zeit bleibt zu burnen, wenn da nen Crit fliegt kippt dein Mate aus den Schuhen, oder meinst du einen Heal Paladin burnen ?


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

Whitechapel schrieb:


> Wenn du deinen Schurken spielst und nicht gerade
> Pech hast, dass dich das Dk-Pet stunned, dann
> haste den DK eher gelegt als er wieder aus seinem
> Stun raus ist. Musst halt bloß den Firsthit haben,
> was ja aber mitm Schurken kein Ding sein sollte..


im Duell is Dk durchaus machmar, besonders als schurke, aber meine eher in arena wenn beide seiten heiler bzw dmg-dealer dabeihaben...das wirds echt ungemütlich..


----------



## Aylaen (2. Dezember 2009)

Wenn DK's overpowered sind, dann können Magier tanken :<.
Ich hab mit keinem meiner Chars probleme mit nem DK.  Mit meinem Hunter sowieso nicht.
Und soviel Schaden machen die nicht, da sind schurken schlimmer in der arena.


----------



## xx-elf (2. Dezember 2009)

Wenn man den pala durchgehend despellt, kann er das schild nicht immer oben halten, das kostet ca 600 mana, was meinst du wie manalastig das wird?

Ich burne logischerweise nicht den ganzen kampf durch, sondern nur wenn der pala entwaffned ist oder mein schurke grade nicht verhauen wird, was dachtest du denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: Wir betreiben in Arena meist "Hit and Run" und Spielen auf Zeit und Mana.


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

Aylaen schrieb:


> Wenn DK's overpowered sind, dann können Magier tanken :<.
> Ich hab mit keinem meiner Chars probleme mit nem DK.  Mit meinem Hunter sowieso nicht.
> Und soviel Schaden machen die nicht, da sind schurken schlimmer in der arena.


 

schurke ist nur aus dem grund schlimmer in arena, weil es große unterschiede im können der schurken gibt, und ich glaube jeder wird dir zustimmen das ein guter schurke das schrecklichste ist, was dir in arena begegnen kann...


Dks hingegen sind immer gleich schwer und jeder den schon einem gut equipten Unholy Dk (Mensch mit Pdok hc trinket und grandeur) + top warri , healpala begegnet ist, der weiß das der Dk dmg, cc output etwas übertrieben ist

Rushen rein, Strangulieren, und danach...nun es gibt kein danach ...


----------



## xx-elf (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> Dks hingegen sind immer gleich schwer und jeder den schon einem gut equipten Unholy Dk (Mensch mit Pdok hc trinket und grandeur) + top warri , healpala begegnet ist, der weiß das der Dk dmg, cc output etwas übertrieben ist



Wenn er das Trinket aus Pdok 25er hat muss er aber auch ein guter Spieler sein   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VILOGITY (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> schurke ist nur aus dem grund schlimmer in arena, weil es große unterschiede im können der schurken gibt, und ich glaube jeder wird dir zustimmen das ein guter schurke das schrecklichste ist, was dir in arena begegnen kann...
> 
> 
> Dks hingegen sind immer gleich schwer und jeder den schon einem gut equipten Unholy Dk (Mensch mit Pdok hc trinket und grandeur) + top warri , healpala begegnet ist, der weiß das der Dk dmg, cc output etwas übertrieben ist
> ...



Das is bei Mensch Palas nicht anders....leider.
Grandeur und "des Todes Wahl" aus PDK25 = schlimmes AUA vl. noch mit Bersi auf Waffe zusammen.


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Das is bei Mensch Palas nicht anders....leider.
> Grandeur und "des Todes Wahl" aus PDK25 = schlimmes AUA vl. noch mit Bersi auf Waffe zusammen.


is natürlich bei Paladinen auch Brutal, nur genau da kommt dieser faktor an Dk ins spiel den ich so kritisiere...  ein paladin hat einen dispellbaren Stun..und macht guten schaden


Dk macht den selben schaden und hat: 

Gargoyle, Ghulstun, Gedankenfrost, Strangulieren..etc, etc...

der paladin kann mit diversen ccs an seinem kranken schadens output gehindert werden (gilt natürlich auch für alle andren klassen)

DK jedoch: eisige gegenwehr, antimagische hülle

und wenn ihm doch jemand außer range lauft.....eisketten + todesgriff

und all dies ohne den support den er natürlich durch seine teammates erhält


----------



## koolt (2. Dezember 2009)

DK ist nicht mehr OP, am Anfang war er es.
Paladin ist definitiv OP!!!


----------



## VILOGITY (2. Dezember 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Wenn man den pala durchgehend despellt, kann er das schild nicht immer oben halten, das kostet ca 600 mana, was meinst du wie manalastig das wird?
> 
> Ich burne logischerweise nicht den ganzen kampf durch, sondern nur wenn der pala entwaffned ist oder mein schurke grade nicht verhauen wird, was dachtest du denn?
> 
> ...



Also ich glaub das kommt auf die Kombo an, wenn es nen Pala/Schami ist, dann haste bissl Pech wenn die spielen können ^^
Die Gifte bringen da net viel vom Schurken und du wirst unterbrochen vom Schami oder dem Pala wenn er sich die Busse oder Hammer für dich aufhebt.

Und ma so am Rande, mit der PDK Axt und dem Trinket kommt du net zum burnen und dein Schurke nicht weg, weil er im Hammer feststecken wird so 
wie er Sprint anwirft um raus zu kommen.
Niernhieb brauch man keine Insi für und bei Blind is sie dann frei ^^

Schurke Diszi is stark ja, aber wenn du gegen nen Mensch Pala spielst der 2 dicke Trinkets trägt und ne dicke Axt in der Hand hat, rotzt der deinem Schurken eine rein
so das du Casten musst, und so weit ich weis musst du dafür stehen bleiben.
Schau dir mal das Theseus Video an gegen Diszi Schurke auf 2400 ^^ BB Schurke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann selber nur von BG reden, bin aber mit meinen Kumpels den ganzen Tag im TS. Die spielen nen Mage/Pala Team und freuen sich eigtl. immer wenn ein DK als Gegner dabei ist. Heulen hör ich sie meist nur bei Schurken, Druiden und Eleschamis(Lavaeruption u know)^^


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

koolt schrieb:


> DK ist nicht mehr OP, am Anfang war er es.
> Paladin ist definitiv OP!!!


Nein.....einfach nein


und das schlimmste ist...Paladin...den man im groben durchaus als balanced bezeichnen kann...wird generft...und unholy dk bleibt ....WTF



generell mit Dk mein ich besonders Unholy PvP...Blut und Frost sind zwei sehr intressante skillungen die durchaus spielerisches Können erfordern und auch gegen diese zu kämpfen macht spaß und ist durchaus fair


----------



## VILOGITY (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> is natürlich bei Paladinen auch Brutal, nur genau da kommt dieser faktor an Dk ins spiel den ich so kritisiere...  ein paladin hat einen dispellbaren Stun..und macht guten schaden
> 
> 
> Dk macht den selben schaden und hat:
> ...



Also mit nen guten Blut DK im 1v1 gegen Paladin is es auch für einen Pala bei gleichem Equip schwer, da der DK sich heilt wenn er zuschlägt und wenn er die Glyphe hat, haste noch 50% Slow den
du nicht Disp kannst nur mit hdf kannste es erstma umgehen.
Wenn er dich in die Bubble drückt dann haste als Pala schon pech, vor allem wenn er abhaut weil du dich heilen muss und er seine Armee beschwört dann haste noch mehr pech ^^
Dann hat er noch seinen Ghul den er zur Not noch opfern kann nach dem der Pala LoH gemach hat und schon is es aus die Maus.
Wie gesagt, vorausgesetzt er kann spielen und das Equip sollte gleich sein.

Dank Antimagische Hülle, bekommt er auch nicht so viel Holy Schaden ab, dass nur mal so am Rande.


----------



## L.Shandro (2. Dezember 2009)

kurze zusammenfassung:

nahezu alle leute hier sagen: Measmar, du liegst da falsch, es ist so und so!

Measmars antworten dazu: Du und du und du, ihr habt doch keine ahnung! Ich habe recht, basta!

... Leute, hört einfach auf hier zu schreiben, es bringt doch nichts da er scheinbar der einzige in diesem forum ist der ahnung von Arena hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchbinArzt (2. Dezember 2009)

Erhlich gesagt ist ein DK so ziemlich die dankbarste Gegnerklasse die ich aus meiner Sicht nur haben kann weil sie für meinen Char (Diszi oder Jäger) eine 
Opferklasse darstellen. Ich glaube eher das das ironisch gemeint war oder ??? Ich spiel selbst auch einen 80er Unholy 2H / Frost DW DK und wenn ich dann mal PVP 
mache verlier ich ziemlich viele Duelle. Und das bestätigt nur meine Erfrahrung in der Arena die ich mit meinen 2 Chars dort mache.

Und zum Thema Balanced.........Gab es jemals eine Zeit in der alle Klassen vollkommen ausgeglichen waren und niemand angefangen hat zu weinen weil seine Klasse zu 
schwach oder eine andere zu "Imba" waren ??? Nein !!! Und das wirds wohl auch nie geben also muss man damit leben oder wow an den Nagel hängen.


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

L.Shandro schrieb:


> kurze zusammenfassung:
> 
> nahezu alle leute hier sagen: Measmar, du liegst da falsch, es ist so und so!
> 
> ...



 endlich hats jemand begriffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






ne aber mal spaß bei seite...alle sagen nur ne dk is balance...l2p und so

und ich führe einfach ein paar argumente an warum das nicht so ist...

wenn jemand mir plausible gegenargumente bietet, wie es manche schon getan haben, lese ich diese und bilde mir eine meinung darauf...

das nennt man eine ganz normale diskussion.... ganz einfach


----------



## koolt (2. Dezember 2009)

> Nein.....einfach nein
> 
> 
> und das schlimmste ist...Paladin...den man im groben durchaus als balanced bezeichnen kann...wird generft...und unholy dk bleibt ....WTF


Sagen wir man trifft nen Pala, dann macht man nen Skill der ihn langsam macht. Er macht Hand der Freiheit und rennt gemütlich zu einem, verpasst einem nen 6sec Stun. Dann kloppt man ihn das erste mal auf 10%, er macht Gottesschild und heilt sich hoch, kämpft munter weiter. Wenn man bis dahin noch lebt, kloppt man ihn nochmal auf 10% und siehe da, Handauflegung. Und wenn man bis dahin immer noch lebt und ihn erschlägt ist man selber OP!
Edit: Ach, während Gottesschild macht er ja 50% weniger Schaden, wie fair!


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Erhlich gesagt ist ein DK so ziemlich die dankbarste Gegnerklasse die ich aus meiner Sicht nur haben kann weil sie für meinen Char (Diszi oder Jäger) eine
> Opferklasse darstellen. Ich glaube eher das das ironisch gemeint war oder ??? Ich spiel selbst auch einen 80er Unholy 2H / Frost DW DK und wenn ich dann mal PVP
> mache verlier ich ziemlich viele Duelle. Und das bestätigt nur meine Erfrahrung in der Arena die ich mit meinen 2 Chars dort mache.
> 
> ...



endlich mal ein sinnvolles kommentar


es intressant zu sehen das man als dk durchaus seine probleme gegen andere klassen hat

gegen was hast du die größten probleme in arena, wahrscheinlich hunter oder?

und zur balance...bin ich vollkommen deiner meinung aber das habe ich auch nie kritisiert


----------



## Secondsight (2. Dezember 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Du hast das schon ganz gut zusammengefasst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meinst du das war in irgendeiner Weise Konstruktiv?


----------



## Nershul (2. Dezember 2009)

> ich denke ich habe durchaus ein gewisses Basis wissen über arena und dieses Wissen sagt mir das Dk Op ist ...ganz einfach, logisch und nachvollziehbar


Da hat aber jemand in der Schule nicht so gut aufgepasst, als es darum ging, eine "normale Diskussion" zu führen bzw. wie man sie führt. Denn Grundlage einer Diskussion ist neben der eigenen Meinung ein sachliches Argument bzw. eine sachliche Argumentation. DIE fehlt dir leider komplett.
Du stellst eine Behauptung ohne Sinn & Verstand auf, weil du, so glaube und befürchte ich, einfach nur mal ein bißchen "Mi Mi Mi" betreiben wolltest, den neuen Volkssport in WoW... einfach nur noch traurig...


----------



## Super PePe (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> endlich hats jemand begriffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



soso 



Measmar schrieb:


> dass die guten alten dks, die ja soviele furchtbare Nerfs ertragen mussten (LOL),
> 
> meine Erzfeinde.
> 
> ...


"Ist meine subjektive Darstellung des Dks (ich spiele selber keinen) übertrieben oder nicht?"
ja

und zu den sogenannten Argumenten ... ich sehe keine


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

koolt schrieb:


> Sagen wir man trifft nen Pala, dann macht man nen Skill der ihn langsam macht. Er macht Hand der Freiheit und rennt gemütlich zu einem, verpasst einem nen 6sec Stun. Dann kloppt man ihn das erste mal auf 10%, er macht Gottesschild und heilt sich hoch, kämpft munter weiter. Wenn man bis dahin noch lebt, kloppt man ihn nochmal auf 10% und siehe da, Handauflegung. Und wenn man bis dahin immer noch lebt und ihn erschlägt ist man selber OP!
> Edit: Ach, während Gottesschild macht er ja 50% weniger Schaden, wie fair!



das paladine in duellen echt übel werden können...da stimm ich dir zu


aber wenn beide seiten einen heiler im rücken haben, dann wirst du schnell merken, das paladin eingetlich erträglichen schaden macht  (kommt natürlich auf deine klasse an...zudem haben die meisten paladine in arena ja noch einen dd dabei)

dk hingegen vervierfacht seinen druck wenn er einen healer und eine ms klasse bei sich hat


----------



## Super PePe (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> dk hingegen vervierfacht seinen druck wenn er einen healer und eine ms klasse bei sich hat



wie vervierfachen? werde endlich mal genauer


----------



## Immondys (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> endlich hats jemand begriffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nun, ganz einfach  - DU sagst Eingangs doch das du selbst keinen DK spielst. Teste mal einen an, dann weißt du auch das ein DK ziemlich leicht zu zerlegen ist.

Schurke = Alptraum = Dauerstun = rip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hexer = Dot Dot Dot + Fear und Tod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jäger = Eine Jäger aus Kurpfalz, der Schoß recht muter und du schiebst nen Hals = rip  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Pala = wegrennen weil der sich doch immer wieder hochheilt - im BG drei Leute zur Verstärkung rufen und ihn dann vielleicht auf 20% 10 % nein richtig - auf Tod runterzubringen hoffen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich sehe bei deinen Ansichten einfach keine Basis für eine Diskussion, da du die Klasse selbst nicht spielst!!!  und damit auch nicht kennst !!!!!! und ich dir Anfangs gesagt habe was zu tun ist. Viel Spaß beim DK spielen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

Super schrieb:


> soso
> 
> 
> "Ist meine subjektive Darstellung des Dks (ich spiele selber keinen) übertrieben oder nicht?"
> ...



hohe defensive, hohe ofensive, les ma bitte etwas in den thread rein, das war einfach nur eine etwas provokative Eröffnung um die diskussion ins rollen zu bringen:


Eine Aussage: dazu gibts Pro und kontra...



und das einzige sinnvolle Pro, beziehungsweise andre ansichtsweise, das es bis jetz gab war das von "IchbinArzt"


----------



## Suavemente (2. Dezember 2009)

wenn du dir mal den hunter genau in arena anschauen würdest ist ein dk (patch 3.2) nichts dagegen ...


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

Immondys schrieb:


> Ich sehe bei deinen Ansichten einfach keine Basis für eine Diskussion, da du die Klasse selbst nicht spielst!!!  und damit auch nicht kennst !!!!!! und ich dir Anfangs gesagt habe was zu tun ist. Viel Spaß beim DK spielen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich nehme meie ansichten daher, dass ich selber fast jede klasse in arena gespielst habe und immer auf die selben proble gegen dk gestoßen bin (was mich an deren balance zweifeln lässt)


aber genau deshalb appelliere ich auch an die dk spieler ihre sichtweise auf das ganze zu zeigen



btw ...level schon meinen kleinen trolldk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

Suavemente schrieb:


> wenn du dir mal den hunter genau in arena anschauen würdest ist ein dk (patch 3.2) nichts dagegen ...





stimm ich dir zu, hunter ist auch schon ziemlich an der grenze, aber im wie schurke kann man , nein braucht man ein gewisses basis wissen über die klasse




als dk reicht allgemeines spielverständnis

vllt irr ich mich ja auch aber das einzige was ich bis jetzt gegen meine argumente gehört habe war ein: L2P ^^


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> hohe defensive, hohe ofensive, les ma bitte etwas in den thread rein, *das war einfach nur eine etwas provokative Eröffnung um die diskussion ins rollen zu bringen:
> *
> 
> Eine Aussage: dazu gibts Pro und kontra...
> ...



würde ich im nachhinein auch sagen.


----------



## Super PePe (2. Dezember 2009)

wer nur mit provokanten Phrasen (keine Argumente) um sich wirft, brauch sich nicht zu wundern, dasz er diese zurück bekommt. Warum um alles in der Welt soll man sich da auf eine Diskussion einlassen wo keine ist? Du bist so festgefahren in deiner Meinung und deinem Sendungsbewusstsein, dasz es sinnlos ist hier die Diskussion zu suchen.

und wie schon hier mehrfach erwähnt.
Hexer frühstücken dks jeder Art. usw
dein Gejammer hier ist das Gejammer eines Palas (siehe deine "Argumentation") oder?


----------



## Suavemente (2. Dezember 2009)

was ist den an dk immoment falsch? es ist wennschon falsch dass eine hauptattacke (geißelstoß) weniger dmg macht als ne normale ... (todesmantel) .. 
du musst alles auch so seh .. jede klasse hat etwas womit sie sich einzigartig macht ... und es ist dadurch einfach schwer, eine sogenannte balance reinzu bekommen ..
es gibt jede season irgendeine klasse / combo die op is und das lässt sich _*nicht*_ ändern!


----------



## xx-elf (2. Dezember 2009)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Also ich glaub das kommt auf die Kombo an, wenn es nen Pala/Schami ist, dann haste bissl Pech wenn die spielen können ^^



Schon klar das von der Kombo der Gegner und des Eigenen Teams, die Taktik abhängt. :3

Arena ist und wird wohl immer so sein ein Kampf der CC´s und Anticc´s, wer sie klüger setzt gewinnt.

Achja warum sollte mein Schurke nicht wegkommen? Wir haben zusammen:

1.) Blenden
2.) Fear
3.) Nierenhieb
4.) Verkrüppelndes Gift
5.) Entwaffnen
6.)Der Stoß der 5 sek stunned, solange das Ziel keinen dmg bekommt (namen vergessen ^^)
7.) Schurke Vorbereitung und alles nochmal....

Ps: Hab Verschwinden vergessen....

Das Schamitotem besipielsweise kann man:

a.) umhauen
b.) wirkt nur alle paar sekunden (alle 3 oder so)

bei 2x Gift drauf despellt das nicht schnell genug.

Ich gebe zu das Palas und Dks in Arena nervig sind, trotzdem kotzen mich Ferals und Jäger weit mehr an.

Muss man immer aus Verschieden Sichtweisen sehen und der schurke ist definitiv die Stunlastigste Klasse überhaupt.

Mfg
xx-elf :3


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

Super schrieb:


> wer nur mit provokanten Phrasen (keine Argumente) um sich wirft, brauch sich nicht zu wundern, dasz er diese zurück bekommt. Warum um alles in der Welt soll man sich da auf eine Diskussion einlassen wo keine ist? Du bist so festgefahren in deiner Meinung und deinem Sendungsbewusstsein, dasz es sinnlos ist hier die Diskussion zu suchen.
> 
> und wie schon hier mehrfach erwähnt.
> Hexer frühstücken dks jeder Art. usw
> dein Gejammer hier ist das Gejammer eines Palas (siehe deine "Argumentation") oder?


das hexer dks so zerstören wusste ich nicht...naja man lernt immer etwas neues..


und ich weiß nicht ob du alle meine antwortet auf gewisse aussagen gelesen hast, aber Phrasen waren es bestimmt nicht...

In einer Diskussion wird nun mal und darf auch Kritik geübt werden, und das tue ich.

wenn jemand meine Aussagen kritisiert, erwidere ich mit einem gegenargument..

nur auf blödes L2P geflame reagiere ich etwas alergisch....ka bin wohl etwas cholerisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nershul (2. Dezember 2009)

> wenn jemand meine Aussagen kritisiert, erwidere ich mit einem gegenargument..


Lebst du in einer Traumwelt!? Ich hab noch nicht ein sachliches Argument von dir gehört, nich ein einziges, nur "mimimi"... 
Das ist so sinnfrei wie einen Sandkasten in der Wüste bauen zu wollen...


----------



## Super PePe (2. Dezember 2009)

was ich nachvollziehen kann, ist das gewissen Klassen auf gewissen Klassen Frust schieben. Das nenne ich Balance. Es gibt keine Klasse die alle niedermacht und alle freudig sagen pvp ist in Balance. Balance rein aus Klassensicht im 1on1 - 5on5 ist nicht Sinn von PvP.


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich spiele zeimlich viele klassen in arena und hab mit allen frust gegen dk

Ist doch etwas komisch oder?

warum finde ich das schurke gebalanced ist?

warum verliere ich kein wort über den ololol burst von hexern und retris?

weil es Können braucht um diese Klassen zu spielen...

und btw, wenn meine Kritik als Mimimimi ausgelegt wird...ja dann ist eben mimimim...whatever..

aber ich denke den meisten geht es hier kaum mehr um die diskussion um dks...

eigentlich schade ...wäre bestimmt intressant geworden....


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

btw Azshara Eu  

Gilde Verkannte Pros

Measmar

wenn jemand die diskussion ernsthaft weiterführen will


----------



## Alucaard (2. Dezember 2009)

Mal wieder so ein Kopf auf Tisch Knall Thread.....

Mal abgesehn davon das man ein Todesritter auch relativ leicht auskontern kann (Krankheiten unterdrücken bzw. wegmachen) sollte man schon in der Lage sein das Spiel in einem Gewissen Maße zu kapiern und dazu gehört auch die Eigene Klasse.
Man kann wohl mehr oder minder behaupten der TE hat wohl null plan von beiden und anstatt das zu ändern jammert er jetzt hier rum wie ein Säugling mit vollen Windeln.

@TE
1. Lies dir Anleitung und Beschreibung der Patches durch
2. Geh ins jeweilige Klassenforum und Informier dich erstmal über deine Klasse
3. Besorg dir ne ordentliche Skillung und Gear

Das sind 3 einfache Punkte die zum umsetzen wohl jeder in der Lage sein sollte und das das nicht schwupps in 2 sekunden passiert und etwas mehr Hirnaktivität erfordert sollte auch klar sein.
Wenn dir das aber alles zu viel Arbeit sein sollte oder du schlicht und ergreifend zusammenhänge nicht wahrnehmen kannst und willst dann empfehle ich dir Hello Kitty das dürfte dann deinen Ansprüchen wohl gerecht werden.


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

Alucaard schrieb:


> Mal wieder so ein Kopf auf Tisch Knall Thread.....
> 
> Mal abgesehn davon das man ein Todesritter auch relativ leicht auskontern kann




Da du wohl noch nie in einer arena gestanden hast und nur ein paar duelle machst bis dein raid anfängt, erwidere ich dazu nicht viel


----------



## Super PePe (2. Dezember 2009)

mein dk hat kaum eine reale Chance gegen ein halbwegs fitten Hexer ... ausser er ist am chatten oder Blümlein pflücken. Und so ist es bei meinem Hexer, will ein dk was von mir, zeig ich ihm wozu er Beine hat. Damit ist für mich alles in Balance. Wiederum mag mein Defwarri Magier und Hexer besonders gern, weil er es einfach mag, wie sie sich selbst umhauen. usw


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> Da du wohl noch nie in einer arena gestanden hast und nur ein paar duelle machst bis dein raid anfängt, erwidere ich dazu nicht viel




*lacht*

ohne worte, ehrlich... ich finde es herlich... haha, ein wortspiel.


----------



## -Baru- (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> btw Azshara Eu
> 
> Gilde Verkannte Pros
> 
> ...



Ernsthafte Diskussion bei dem Equip?


----------



## pascaaaal (2. Dezember 2009)

eigentlich wollt ich n langen text schreiben und erklären warum der dk ganz sicher nicht mehr "op" ist, aber irgendwie war mir das dann doch zu doof. Wenn ihr ernsthaft pvp spielt und ehrlich zu euch selber seid, dann ist der dk atm eine der schwächsten pvp klassen im spiel, hat nur in ein paar 3on3 kombos ne wirkliche daseins berechtigung, wo er dann vor allem der supporter ist. grade im 2on2 kann sich jede andere klasse n anderen partner suchen und ist danach besser drans als mit dem DK. das bestätigen auch die statistiken auf sk-gaming.de (googelt arena und sk-gaming wenn ihr die nicht kennt).
das ewige dk ist op gejammere ist spätestens seit 3.2 und der neuen season nicht mehr in Leute.
Wenn ihr das nicht so sehen wollt, kann ich euch auch nicht helfen, nichtmal mit nem lockeren L2P 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Leviathan666 (2. Dezember 2009)

handzumgrus schrieb:


> aber gut dass das hier in erster Linie ein PVE Spiel ist und man nicht alle Klassen auf Nischen wie Arena balancen kann



Wenn dem so wäre, würden Klassen nicht wegen PvP im PvE generft.


----------



## xx-elf (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> btw Azshara Eu
> 
> Gilde Verkannte Pros
> 
> ...



Ihr Spielt Holypala/Frostmage? So eine Kombo hatte ich noch nie in Arena.. seltsam.

Haben eure Charas im Arsenal euer komplettes pvp-gear an? Wenn ja wundert mich garnichts mehr. 

Healpala: knapp 400 abhärtung 20k hp

Frostmage : knapp 450 abhärtung 19k hp


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

ich hab mit meinem hexer immer massive probleme gegen dks, aber vllt fehlt es mir einfach noch an gear...

Er konntert meinen anfangsburst mit strangulieren und ghulstun und beschwört möglichst früh gargoyle, ein mögliches wegporten kontert er mit todesgriff


mögliche casts werden gekickt oder mit antimagische gekontert....

sollte er dich zuviel schaden fressen...zögert er mit ghul opfern und maximla defensive hinaus...

meine gewinnratio gegen dk maximal 20-25% im duell , in arena mit healern auf jeder seite 60%

...natürliche sofern der dk und ich equip technisch auf selben level sind


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

Healpala: knapp 400 abhärtung 20k hp

Frostmage : knapp 450 abhärtung 19k hp

ich denke mit diesen stats kann man durchaus spielen...


und gerade als holypaladin finde ich es noch einigermaßen konfortabel gegen dk...bei meinem hexer kommt mir schon eher das kotzen^^

und ja die kombo entstand eher aus spaß^^

mein pala is eher fun char


----------



## Lo1 (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> ...
> 
> warum verliere ich kein wort über den ololol burst von hexern und retris?
> 
> ...



Warte,
Hexer = Feuerbrand -> Chaosblitz -> Feuersbrunst -> Gegner tot.
Paladin = Irgendwas drücken auf das man grade lust hat -> Gegner tot.

Wozu braucht man da können?

Edit: Ja, ich spiele selber DK und Paladin.


----------



## Ale4Sale (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde es inkorrekt sowas vorbehaltlos zu sagen, eigentlich betrachte ich es sogar als menschenverachtend. Aber hier weiß ich nichts besseres: l2p.


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

pascaaaal schrieb:


> Wenn ihr ernsthaft pvp spielt und ehrlich zu euch selber seid, dann ist der dk atm eine der schwächsten pvp klassen im spiel, hat nur in ein paar 3on3 kombos ne wirkliche daseins berechtigung



Okay jetzt lieg ich flach....


mir fehlen einfach dir worte....

aber es ist eine meinung, also warum nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

Lo1 schrieb:


> Hexer = Feuerbrand -> Chaosblitz -> Feuersbrunst -> Gegner tot.
> Paladin = Irgendwas drücken auf das man grade lust hat -> Gegner tot.


wenn man es so auslegt, braucht keine klasse skill (was auch irgendwie stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aber dk hat einfach mehr fähigkeiten als er tatsächlich braucht


strangulieren und gedankenfrost?  

melee dd und kranken magieschaden

tank und pets?

snaring effekt und antmagie effekte?

burst und dot-schaden?

.....


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

Um nicht immer nur zu kritisieren:

Ich denke eine konstrukive Änderung wäre:

den ghulstun rauszunehmen

gedankenfrsot cd erhöhen oder irgendwie mit strangulieren überschneiden lassen,

stunimmunität durch eisgegenwehr vllt auch 50% stundauer zu senken

kurze castzeit auf ghulbeschwören und gharyoyle beschören (ca 1 oder 2sec )

eisketten 10sec cd

und der fairy dk wäre geboren....

und kein einziger pveler würde den nerf zu stark spüren


----------



## VILOGITY (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> das hexer dks so zerstören wusste ich nicht...naja man lernt immer etwas neues..
> 
> 
> und ich weiß nicht ob du alle meine antwortet auf gewisse aussagen gelesen hast, aber Phrasen waren es bestimmt nicht...
> ...



Hmm ja is ja interessant, der Hexer hats also leicht mit nem UH DK?
Ich weis zwar nicht wie er den DK von sich weghält ausser mit seinem DC den er alle 30 sec nutzen kann, aber vielleicht gibts da ja nen
Geheimniss wie er die Fear immunität umgeht ?
Also wenn der DK so leicht ist, dann verstehe ich die Hexer nicht die über nen DK jammern oder über nen Warri.
Nicht nur das der Hexer den DK schlecht Fearn kann wenn er Hülle zündet, nein der DK kann sich auch noch immun machen (ausser gegen DC), dann Stille
Pet Stun, Gargy.

Und in dieser Zeit haut der DK ihm dank 130 Schatten Igno das Fell weg, Plus das er sich noch Heilen kann durch Todesstoss und Pet Opferung.
Also müssen ja IMBA Hexer sein die das so einfach hinbekommen.

Naja, nach Paladin fallen ja nun auch genug Hexer durch die Startgebiete, jetzt weis ich auch warum, weil die so toll sind und alles und jeden vernichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ravenyard (2. Dezember 2009)

Hacken hier alle auf irgendwelchen Klassen rum. Mein Gott. Ich wäre dafür dass Priester und Schamanen und Druiden garnicht pvp könnten, und? Warum muss jede Klasse alles können.

Palas sollen übrigens generft werden, soweit ich das gelesen hab ist das fast sicher (Ein Grund, warum ich gleich mal mit lvln aufgehört habe, und das auf 10 - wollte ne Imba Klasse und nun sowas) und auch andere Klassen werden angepasst. Allgemeine Generalisierung, jeder kann alles und alle das gleiche. Geil. Irgendwann kann man dann für 20 Euro die Klasse wechseln.

Wenn man WEISS, dass eine Klasse imba ist und man WEISS, dass man PVP machen will, dann soll man die Klasse nehmen. Punkt. Aber das scheiss rumgenerfe an den Klassen find ich zum ko*zen. Wenn dann eben aufm BG 80 Palas rumrennen, wat solls. Dann sieht man wenigstens wer spielen kann und wer nicht. Meine Güte.

Palas müssen > all sein, weil Arthas einer war ^^ 


(Nee das ist keine Ironie, find es doof, wenn man nen Witz erzählt und dann sagt, hey lachen, das war ein Witz.)


----------



## ll))eµll))e (2. Dezember 2009)

naja wenn ihr mal die hohen 2on2 teams anschaut is da so gut wie nie ein dk 
dabei


----------



## Spellman (2. Dezember 2009)

400!!! Abhärtung

Und dann wunderst du dich, wenn dich ein DK zerlegt ..... -.-

Kleiner Tip: PVP-Equip  ... gibbet... glaubt man kaum, is aber so.^^
Und über ein paar BG's = Ehre realtiv schnell zu bekommen.

K, solche Scherzruns in die Arena hab ich auch schon gemacht, meine DK hatte 800+ , der Healschami 350 Abhärtung.
Und was soll ich sagen, der Schami war so gut wie instant down.


----------



## VILOGITY (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> Um nicht immer nur zu kritisieren:
> 
> Ich denke eine konstrukive Änderung wäre:
> 
> ...



Sei mir nicht Böse, aber dann brauchste auch gar nicht mehr PvP mit nem DK machen.
Was is mit Frost Mage die Lowbob Klasse schlechthin ?

Alles und jeden am Boden Festtackern, Zauberraub und Eislance Spam, dauer CC und 456456465 Debuffs vom Mage wenn du ihn denn mal 
getroffen hast, Schild hier Schild da, Tiefgefroren, Eisblockm Sheep etc......

Das einzigste was man machen kann als Nahkämpfer is die Hände von der Tastatur zu nehmen und sich nen Kaffe ziehen gehen.
Ich mein, jaaaaa muss man viel Skill haben und so, also sry, aber FM is für mich noch vor DK zu setzen.


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

ll))eµll))e schrieb:


> naja wenn ihr mal die hohen 2on2 teams anschaut is da so gut wie nie ein dk
> dabei



absolut korrekt, einfach weil es an dk wenig gibt was man mit gutem spielen verbessern kann...


das macht ihn auf den hohen ratings zu einem opfer , aber auf den niedrigen is er dadurch einfach so heftig


----------



## pascaaaal (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> absolut korrekt, einfach weil es an dk wenig gibt was man mit gutem spielen verbessern kann...
> 
> 
> das macht ihn auf den hohen ratings zu einem opfer , aber auf den niedrigen is er dadurch einfach so heftig




am lustigesten find ich ja deine änderrungs vorschläge auf der letzten seite. seit dem hab ich vollkommen aufgehört dich ernstzunehmen. wenn dus trotz meiner hoffnung ernstmeinst, dann solltest du das mit dem pvp spielen lassen. ganz ernsthaft. muss ja nicht jeder n toller pvp hengst sein, das spiel geht auch ohne arena weiter. und für dich ist das ganz offensichtlich nichts .


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Sei mir nicht Böse, aber dann brauchste auch gar nicht mehr PvP mit nem DK machen.
> Was is mit Frost Mage die Lowbob Klasse schlechthin ?



also das Frostmage zuviele effekte etc hat ist absolut korrekt und ich denke sachen wie erfrieungen und zwei aufladungen von eisige finger ist einfach nur zu heftig...vorallem gegen melees


aber im gegensatz zu dk hat frostmage noch schwächen...ein feral dps nen frsotmages so zu, das der auf absolute defensive schalten muss

ein dk muss auch auf defensive gehen nur das er dadurch seine ofensive nur minder schwächt

aber Frostmage wäre bei mir auch knapp hinter dk, wenn es um nerfs geht


----------



## Jice (2. Dezember 2009)

Nachem ich nur die erste Seite gelesen habe , muss ich wirklich teilweise an kleine Kinder denken die zur Mami rennen und schreien" Wääh die sind OP, WÄÄHH ich bin zu imba aber die CHEATEN WÄÄH" usw.
Also nochmal für alle.
WOW soll auf dem Prinzip Stein Schere Papier aufgebaut sein. Das dieses nicht imemr bzw nur sehr schwer zu machen ist ok(aber wenn wunderts bei 10 klassen a ca. 30 Spells)
Und wenn hier jetzt einige Anfangen WÄÄH Bubble is unfair, scho mal drüber nachgedacht das sie euch schon seid Classic nervt?
Ich gebe zu der instant Flash Heal is bissel OP aber sonst kann man Palas auch töten.


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

pascaaaal schrieb:


> am lustigesten find ich ja deine änderrungs vorschläge auf der letzten seite. seit dem hab ich vollkommen aufgehört dich ernstzunehmen. wenn dus trotz meiner hoffnung ernstmeinst, dann solltest du das mit dem pvp spielen lassen. ganz ernsthaft. muss ja nicht jeder n toller pvp hengst sein, das spiel geht auch ohne arena weiter. und für dich ist das ganz offensichtlich nichts .



anscheinend müssen meine Änderungsvorschläge ja gut gewesen sein, da du nichts findest was du daran kritisieren kannst und stattdessen in deinem frust irgendwelche dummen inhaltsleeren aussagen machst

danke


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> anscheinend müssen meine Änderungsvorschläge ja gut gewesen sein, da du nichts findest was du daran kritisieren kannst und stattdessen *in deinem frust irgendwelche dummen inhaltsleeren aussagen machst*
> 
> danke



nase und so.


----------



## -Baru- (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> aber Frostmage wäre bei mir auch knapp hinter dk, wenn es um nerfs geht



Jetzt sind es also neben dem DK also auch Jäger und Frostmage. Noch 3 Seiten und wir sellen fest,
dass ALLE Klassen generft werden sollen -.-

Es haben schon einige geschrieben. Mit solch unstimmigen PvP Equip kannst du deine Erfahrungen im
PvP Bereich nicht als Argument zählen lassen.


----------



## ichPWNdicke (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> Also allgemein vorweg..
> 
> freut mich die ansichten einiger anderer spieler im bezug auf dk pvp zusehen und freue mich über weitere comments dazu
> 
> ...



damit hast du dich disqualifiziert

Dk is fine.. L2p


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

Jice schrieb:


> Nachem ich nur die erste Seite gelesen habe , muss ich wirklich teilweise an kleine Kinder denken die zur Mami rennen und schreien" Wääh die sind OP, WÄÄHH ich bin zu imba aber die CHEATEN WÄÄH" usw.
> Also nochmal für alle.
> WOW soll auf dem Prinzip Stein Schere Papier aufgebaut sein. Das dieses nicht imemr bzw nur sehr schwer zu machen ist ok(aber wenn wunderts bei 10 klassen a ca. 30 Spells)
> Und wenn hier jetzt einige Anfangen WÄÄH Bubble is unfair, scho mal drüber nachgedacht das sie euch schon seid Classic nervt?
> Ich gebe zu der instant Flash Heal is bissel OP aber sonst kann man Palas auch töten.





ka an was das genau gerichtet ist, aber Paladin ist absolut okay und ohne seine bubble wäre nicht spielbar


Palas sind durchaus anspruchsvoll und ich persönlich habe als retri einfach zu viel stress in arena gehabt (dispell da, stun dort; dps hier , segen dort ^^ )

es ist schade das das gute alte schere stein papier prinzip leider immer mehr verschwimmt bzw verschwindet...ein paar klassen größer alle, besonderd dk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spellman (2. Dezember 2009)

@Measmar:

Nochmal, nur zum besseren Verständnis

http://eu.wowarmory.com/team-info.xml?r=Az...p;select=mimimi

DAS ist euer PVP-Equip ??


----------



## pascaaaal (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> anscheinend müssen meine Änderungsvorschläge ja gut gewesen sein, da du nichts findest was du daran kritisieren kannst und stattdessen in deinem frust irgendwelche dummen inhaltsleeren aussagen machst
> 
> danke




ich bin nicht gefrustet :>
und das war eigentlich keine dumme inhaltsleere aussage sondern mein voller ernst. wenn du die schuld an deinen niederlagen so sehr beim klassen balancing suchst, wirst du nie n halbwegs guter pvpler. schau dich mal in foren um, wo wirklich einige gute PvPler sich rumtreiben, arenajunkies zB. dann scheint deine ansicht doch irgendwie mehr an dir, als am balancing zu hängen.
schlussfolgerung: Mach PvE, da brauchst du dich damit nicht rumschlagen. Nur solltest dus nicht auf die Bosse schieben oder auf deinen Raid, wenn du alle 5 Minuten ermahnt wirst, aus dem Feuer zu laufen =)) Keine Ahnung ob das so ist, aber vorsichtshalber weise ich dich mal drauf hin.

lg


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

ichPWNdicke schrieb:


> damit hast du dich disqualifiziert
> 
> Dk is fine.. L2p



Dk is fine?...hmm wie hieß das wörtchen noch..hmmm, achja : NEIN!


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

ichPWNdicke schrieb:


> damit hast du dich disqualifiziert
> 
> Dk is fine.. L2p



Dk is fine?...hmm wie hieß das wörtchen noch..hmmm, achja : NEIN!


----------



## sKYlarK51 (2. Dezember 2009)

wohooo bist ja anscheinend so verzweifelt dass du dk's als OP bezeichnen musst.

mit meinem wl und Mage kann ich dk's so einfach auf abstand halten dass ich keinen/kaum schaden von denen kassiere.

wie du schon gesagt hast kann ich dir folgendes schreiben: l2p!!!


----------



## Zukes (2. Dezember 2009)

Ja wie immer alle gegen Dk's ne man kann dazu nur sagen wir mussten uns genug ergehen lassen zu dem auch wir haben Klassen bei denen es Skill verlangt z.b wie schon von einem anderem gesagt nen ice mage mein persönlicher angstgegner oder ein richtig guter Pala mit skill.

Und es freut mich wieder wie immer alle nur rum jammern können wie op die dk's nur sind echt leute nächstes jahr sind es wieder die mages ein monat darauf die Krieger es ist ein hin und her mit euch.


Akzeptiert wow mal so wie es ist und seht es als ein spiel und nicht als ginge es um Leben oder Tod.


Schönen Tag noch


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

also um das klarzustellen, ja man sollte die meisten klassen pvp technisch etwas verändern

ABER: es muss nicht sein, so wie es nun ist...kein problem...

doch ein problem: DK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





was mich allerdings sehr positiv stimmt ist, dass anscheinend hexer im allgemeinen sehr wenige probleme mit dks haben.

anscheinend muss ich meinen hexer einfach noch besser equippen und üben , wenn es so kinderleicht sein soll...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Dezember 2009)

die zeiten wo so ein thread berechtigt war sind lange vorbei... l2p


----------



## Liwanu (2. Dezember 2009)

Ja ich muss hier Baru zustimmen. Es bringt nichts sich über Klassen aufzuregen, macht weiter und letztendlich sind alle Klassen OP!
Es gibt jedoch eine sache die mich an der Arena stört und das sind Gegenstände die aus dem PVE Bereich stammen und PVP Teams abnormal stark machen.

Hier müsste es etwas geben, in einer Art sich vor der Arena ausrüsten zu dürfen, damit PVE Items einfach in PVP Items umgewandelt werden anhand des Itemlevels.

just my 2cents.


----------



## -Baru- (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> Dk is fine?...hmm wie hieß das wörtchen noch..hmmm, achja : NEIN!



Mit jedem weiteren Post disqualifiziert Du dich in meinen Augen selbst. Du hast doch vorhin davon gesprochen, dass Du auf Kritik eingehst und solche L2P Kommentare ignorierst. Komischerweise gehst du aber nur auf solche ein, lässt kritische Äußerungen bezüglich Deines/Eures Equips aber links liegen. Suchst du wirklich die Diskussion oder ist Dir grad einfach nur langweilig?


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

Zukes schrieb:


> Und es freut mich wieder wie immer alle nur rum jammern können wie op die dk's nur sind echt leute nächstes jahr sind es wieder die mages ein monat darauf die Krieger es ist ein hin und her mit euch.


Ich weiß das immer eine Klasse stärker sein wird als die anderen, und es gibt genug leute die über Retris aber auch über SChurken gejammert haben, nur bei Dk ist es das erste mal, dass dieser Klassenvorteil so stark überwiegt, das man es oft mit skill nicht mehr ausgleichen kann


und das schmerzt einen eingefleischten pvpler wie mich eben


----------



## koolt (2. Dezember 2009)

> richtig guter Pala mit skill.


Das ist wohl jeder, der sich grade nen Pala gemacht hat.


----------



## VILOGITY (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> also das Frostmage zuviele effekte etc hat ist absolut korrekt und ich denke sachen wie erfrieungen und zwei aufladungen von eisige finger ist einfach nur zu heftig...vorallem gegen melees
> 
> 
> aber im gegensatz zu dk hat frostmage noch schwächen...ein feral dps nen frsotmages so zu, das der auf absolute defensive schalten muss
> ...



Also ich hab mir genau aus dem Grund für meinen Heal Druiden noch Feral Sachen geholt, weil ich mich abends noch ein bissl erheitern will, wenn die 
"ich reroll was Blizz verkackt hat Fraktion" mit ihren Mages und Hexern in's BG oder die Arena geht um einen auf Skill zu machen.

Dem Druiden ist Sheep egal und einfrieren auch und wenn's ma eng wird kommt man weg und Hotet sich zu ^^
Fear is mit auch latte, dank Bersi sört es mich wenig und in der Zeit fliegt der Hexer weg.

Is eigentlich net so mein Ding, darum spiel ich auch kein Heal Druide mehr in der Arena, is mir zu doof, hat nichts mit Skill zu tun um die Säule zu rennen
so was Hirloses mit Skill gleich zu setzen is eh eine Witz.

Hab in S4 auf 2000-2300 gespielt zusammen mit Warri, ne lass ma, am Ende sind wir da um die Wette um die Säule gerannt und haben uns versucht in Wirbel zu setzen wenn
der Gegner auf 50% droppt.
Wer geht schneller OOM, wer rennt schneller um die Säule...... man war das zum kotzen.
Mit meinem DK (eigentlich Tank) zu S5 mit ProHeal in die Arena, ja lol, mein Mate hat sich im TS nen Ast gelacht wenn er von nem Schurken geschlagen wurde,
da er dadurch immer Mana gehabt hat und alle 30 sec Hämmern konnte.
Ganz großes Tennis, ganz großer Skill, wie lächerlich das war.
Ja da war der DK echt noch stark in dieser Kombo, konntest kaum was gegen machen, da der Pala einfach zu viele Möglichkeiten gehabt hat.
Aber mal im ernst, was soll ein Prot Heal sein, nen Tank Heiler ? Das hatte sich BLizz so nicht gedacht.

Arena is fürn Fuss, kleine Kiddis machen mit irgend ner Kombo die Blizz net hinbekommt einen auf's pro Äffchen.
Heute sind es die "Cleave" Kombos....ja lol rein 15sec Burst, nerxt Game PLS und ganz laut schreien " nur mit Skill" möglich...jaja is klar.


----------



## Spellman (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke mal, jede weitere Diskussion dürfte sich mit Verweis auf den Equipstand erledigen ^^, auch wenn der TE dies zu ignorieren scheint!


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Mit jedem weiteren Post disqualifiziert Du dich in meinen Augen selbst. Du hast doch vorhin davon gesprochen, dass Du auf Kritik eingehst und solche L2P Kommentare ignorierst.


Wie ich schon in einem vorherigen comment erwähnt habe, ist es einfach eine schelchte angewohnheit von mir auf so stupide L2P coments einzugehen und es tut mir leid sollte ich irgendwelche gut gemeinten ratchläge oder diskussionbeiträge nicht standardgemäß beantwortet zu haben.


Zu meinem Paladin:

er ist nur mein twink, der post war eher nur gemeint um mich ingame anzuschreiben

zudem kann ich mich als paladin wirklich nicht über dks beschweren, obwohl ich so ein gummelgear habe

aber besonders im bezug auf meinen hexer und meinen schurken kommen mir mehr und mehr zweifel auf wenn ich in sekunden von einem dk zerfetzt werde...



Vllt ist mein Standpunkt nicht richig rübergekommen, vllt ist der Dk im duell oder am bg kein problem für dei meisten...

aber in arena, vorallem in 3n3 mit msträger und healer profitiert er wohl einfach zu stark


----------



## pascaaaal (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> Ich weiß das immer eine Klasse stärker sein wird als die anderen, und es gibt genug leute die über Retris aber auch über SChurken gejammert haben, nur bei Dk ist es das erste mal, dass dieser Klassenvorteil so stark überwiegt, das man es oft mit skill nicht mehr ausgleichen kann
> 
> 
> und das schmerzt einen eingefleischten pvpler wie mich eben




das ding ist aber eben, dass das überhaupt nicht stimmt. das einzige was dagegen spricht ist dein persönliches empfinden. ich hab hier auch überhaupt keine lust lange texte zu schreiben und dir meine Meinung (die ganz nebenbei auch erfahrung ist) zu erläutern, weil ich eh gegen ne Wand schreibe. Andererseits will ich so nen Thread nicht einfach stehen lassen, aufgrund der falschheit und des eh schon negativen image des Dk.


----------



## sKYlarK51 (2. Dezember 2009)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir genau aus dem Grund für meinen Heal Druiden noch Feral Sachen geholt, weil ich mich abends noch ein bissl erheitern will, wenn die
> "ich reroll was Blizz verkackt hat Fraktion" mit ihren Mages und Hexern in's BG oder die Arena geht um einen auf Skill zu machen.
> 
> Dem Druiden ist Sheep egal und einfrieren auch und wenn's ma eng wird kommt man weg und Hotet sich zu ^^
> ...




da hast du teils recht

ja wenn ich gegen ferals auf'm bg antrete isses schon ein bissl schwer seine cd's auszukontern aber naja

aber ich werde dir mal was zu den kiddys sagen: im höheren ratings bekommen sie aufs maul weil ihnen der burst nix mehr bringt


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

zum comment von VILOGITY

/signed


----------



## xx-elf (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> aber in arena, vorallem in 3n3 mit msträger und healer profitiert er wohl einfach zu stark



Geh mal in Arena und treff Eleschami, Hexer und Arkanmage dann weist du was unfair wirklich bedeutet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marccram (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> Um nicht immer nur zu kritisieren:
> 
> Ich denke eine konstrukive Änderung wäre:
> 
> ...



Lass mich raten,du bist son PvEler dessen höchste PvP Erfahrung WS ist?
Denn das was du da vorschlägst,würde den DK nicht fähr,sondern eher zu nem ziemlichem Opfer machen.
Auch mit Gedankenfrost etc. haben zb gute Healpallys/Diszies/Healdudus(DIE sind OP -.-) mehr als nur Gute Chancen gegen DKs.
Bei fights gegen zB Diszies kann ich direkt afk gehen._.


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Geh mal in Arena und treff Eleschami, Hexer und Arkanmage dann weist du was unfair wirklich bedeutet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo hab ich auch schon am eigenen leib zu spüren bekommen, aber man kann grob taktiken gegen wizzard cleaves finden....um zu mindest ein, zwei siege rauszureißen


wenn bei melee cleave das gear stimmt (vorallem beim dk) ...gute nacht


----------



## Noaa (2. Dezember 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Geh mal in Arena und treff Eleschami, Hexer und Arkanmage dann weist du was unfair wirklich bedeutet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ohne heiler fallen die instant,den anfangsburst muss man nur überstehen.

Schlimmer finde ich da, Resto Schami / Destro Hexer / Frostmage
Das setup hat abartig viel cc (fear,sheep,frog,verführen/cs vom pet/ cs mage), bloodlust :/ hachja


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

Marccram schrieb:


> Denn das was du da vorschlägst,würde den DK nicht fähr,sondern eher zu nem ziemlichem Opfer machen.


Ich denke über diesen Nerf würden sich gute Dks schlapp lachen und weiter auf highrating zocken und die ganzen ololol-ich-hab-viele-epixe dks wär man damit los


und endlich könnte man sich als dk spieler hervorheben im pvp

weil bis 1800 rating spielen alle dks ca gleich


----------



## Conero (2. Dezember 2009)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Dk´s sind nicht Nimals Op oder haben wir nen Bubbel???
> 
> Wenn eine Klasse unfair ist dann der Pala der ist in der hand eines Guten Spielers fast Unbesiegbar.
> man muss sich mal nur seine Attacken und zauber die er aus sich selbst wirken kann mal anschauen.Oder hat der Dk auch nen heal der ihn voll heilt oder nen bubbel etc




Bubbel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lol von wegen noob  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (2. Dezember 2009)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Palas pfui die sollten mal nen fetten nerv bekommen oder die bubbel im Bg/Arena nicht benutzen können.Es regt mich jedes mal auf wenn der Pala noch 3-4 k hat mann unterbricht etc und WUSCH Bubbel und der ist wieder fast voll.Sowas finde ich sehr sehr unfair.



Dks wurden ständig generft mit F nicht mitV, und nun schreien sie nach Pala Nerfs, hura.



Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Dk´s sind nicht Nimals Op oder haben wir nen Bubbel???
> 
> Wenn eine Klasse unfair ist dann der Pala der ist in der hand eines Guten Spielers fast Unbesiegbar.
> man muss sich mal nur seine Attacken und zauber die er aus sich selbst wirken kann mal anschauen.Oder hat der Dk auch nen heal der ihn voll heilt oder nen bubbel etc



Du findes es op das man alle 3 Minuten ne Bubble machen kann, in de Bubble weniger Schaden verursacht, und nach 3 mal healen selber oom ist ? 


Was ist dann mit Hexern ? Früher in der Not, Leerwandler Opfern dann Schutz durch das Schild, was ist nun !? Leerwandler 4k Life oder so Opfern und weiß ich wieviel Absobieren.

Sehr Toll, kann sich ja dann auch mit Blutsauer und verbänden Heilen ne, und kann das glaub jede min machen.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (2. Dezember 2009)

Dont feed the troll....


----------



## koolt (2. Dezember 2009)

> Dks wurden ständig generft mit F nicht mitV, und nun schreien sie nach Pala Nerfs, hura.


Ich bin kein DK sondern Schami und Krieger und schreie nach Pala Nerf. Mein Kollege ist Magier und er schreit auch nach Pala nerf.
Warum? Weil DKs mittlerweile nicht mehr OP sind aber Palas. Geb nem Kindergartenkind nen 80er Pala und er fistet alles.


----------



## Exicoo (2. Dezember 2009)

Dk's waren schon immer total OP und sind es heute immer noch!


----------



## Sèv! (2. Dezember 2009)

Also ich habe keine Probleme mit DK's.
Ich spiele ab und zu mal Arena mit einem Kumpel
(Ich Jäger,er Hexenmeister)
Und ja wir spielen mit PvE Equip.
Trotzdem sind wir schon auf einer 1500er Wertung gewesen und haben
schon so manch 2er DK Teams (mit s6-7)
geplättet.
Oke es ist schon blöde wenn er einen mit Eisketten spammt.
Aber als Hunter macht man da mal eben totstellen und Rückzug und ballert drauf.
Es kommt auf den Spieler an der den Charakter spielt.
Nichts des so trotz ist der Paladin noch immer der PvP "Held"
Aber das ist mir egal.
Ich bin Pve'ler also wayne^^


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

Exicoo schrieb:


> Dk's waren schon immer total OP und sind es heute immer noch!





/signed


----------



## Premutos (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar, seh ich das jetzt richtig, dass sich ausgerechnet ein *Paladin* über Dks beschwert? Das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.. Ein *PALADIN* aus dem Arenateam *mimimi* heult wegen der "imbaness" von Dks...
Alle Welt heult wegen den Palas, aber der Pala sagt wir "wir sind balanced, aber die dks sind op" 
Wie geil is das denn bitte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

Premutos schrieb:


> Measmar, seh ich das jetzt richtig, dass sich ausgerechnet ein *Paladin* über Dks beschwert? Das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.. Ein *PALADIN* aus dem Arenateam *mimimi* heult wegen der "imbaness" von Dks...
> Alle Welt heult wegen den Palas, aber der Pala sagt wir "wir sind balanced, aber die dks sind op"
> Wie geil is das denn bitte?
> 
> ...



zum einen , ich spiele neben Paladin auch Magier, schurke und Hexer


und zum anderen: 

wann hat sich je jemand über die Opness von Holypalas aufgeregt außer vllt is s1

Pala ungleich Retripala mein freund...

und btw retri ist schon lang nicht mehr op


----------



## Ale4Sale (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> Ich weiß das immer eine Klasse stärker sein wird als die anderen, und es gibt genug leute die über Retris aber auch über SChurken gejammert haben, nur bei Dk ist es das erste mal, dass dieser Klassenvorteil so stark überwiegt, das man es oft mit skill nicht mehr ausgleichen kann
> 
> 
> und das schmerzt einen eingefleischten pvpler wie mich eben



Kumpel, ernsthaft. Wenn du ein eingefleischter PvPler bist, bin ich Reinhold Messner. Ich weiß ja nicht ob du eine Spielpause eingelegt oder sonst irgendwas verpasst hast, aber die Zeiten in denen man DKs von wegen Imbaness flamen durfte sind vorbei. DKs sind zur Zeit definitiv nicht weniger balanced als jede andere Klasse auch, ihr Schadensausstoß ist absolut adäquat und ihr Gameplay ausgeglichen (Guter CC, aber leicht zu entfernen, ne?).

Und wirklich, wenn das, was dein Armorylink da hergibt euer "PvP Gear" ist, dann solltest du dich vorsehen hier Flamethreads über böse ImbaDKs aufzumachen.


----------



## koolt (2. Dezember 2009)

Premutos schrieb:


> Measmar, seh ich das jetzt richtig, dass sich ausgerechnet ein *Paladin* über Dks beschwert? Das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.. Ein *PALADIN* aus dem Arenateam *mimimi* heult wegen der "imbaness" von Dks...
> Alle Welt heult wegen den Palas, aber der Pala sagt wir "wir sind balanced, aber die dks sind op"
> Wie geil is das denn bitte?
> 
> ...


Haha Pala die OP Klasse #1. Wenn du als Pala Probleme mit nem DK hast besuch mal nen Arzt, bei dir läuft anscheinend einiges schief  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

Ale4Sale schrieb:


> DKs sind zur Zeit definitiv nicht weniger balanced als jede andere Klasse auch, ihr Schadensausstoß ist absolut adäquat und ihr Gameplay ausgeglichen (Guter CC, aber leicht zu entfernen, ne?).


okay vote 4 best comedian ...die aussage ist echt lustig aber nu ma im ernst..


Dk hat den höchsten dmg output (sowohl was schnelle switches angeht, als auch konstanten schaden, und ja caster können während bursts höhere schadensspitzen erreichen, aber die gehen wieder vorbei) und dabei noch akzepablen cc....

hätte er einen ms hätte er von allen klassen , nur das beste


----------



## Freelancer (2. Dezember 2009)

Balanced war wow noch nie außerdem ist und bleibt wow ein pve Spiel wer pvp will sollte was anderes Spielen z.b Aion oder Warhammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

koolt schrieb:


> Haha Pala die OP Klasse #1. Wenn du als Pala Probleme mit nem DK hast besuch mal nen Arzt, bei dir läuft anscheinend einiges schief
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Haha Healpala is die Op klasse nummer eins....wo lebst du bitte..ich lach mich schlapp


und btw ja als healpala überlebt man ganz gut gegen dk, das stimmt....

aber meinen hexer zerstören die dafür

oh und meinen schurken auch

hm...naja sie müssen wohl trotzdem balanced sein...

wenn Dk balanced ist das ist die erde eine scheibe..lol


----------



## Khard (2. Dezember 2009)

Mensch.. habt ihr denn nochnie mit nem DK zusammen gespielt ?

Ice Mages spielen mit DK´s als wärs n Pet.. kann mir jeder PvP Ice Mage unterschreiben..

Retri Palas machen durchaus mehr schaden und haben noch z.B die Bubble.. halten zwar ohne die Bubble nicht wirklich viel aus aber was da an Schaden kommt ist unfassbar >:

und mal als tipp holt euch n bissn magie resi, dann widersteht ihr alles vom DK.. denn die machen im PvP Magie dmg.. (wenn er nicht so schlau war zauberdurchschlag zu sockeln etc.) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu den lieben Rogues.. :> da brauch man nichts zu sagen.. die wissen schon was ich meine.. 

Klar manche DK´s sind hart runter zu kloppen wegen den ewigen heilungen auf sich selbst.. aber ich mein.. als BEISPIEL: die meisten Heal Palas in Arena sind auf deff geskillt.. 

Ich frag mich immer wieder wie man so die Talentbäume verkacken kann ..^^


Würd ja jetzt zu jeder Klasse was schreiben weil alle eigentlich Hart sind.. bis auf paar ausnahmen..

aber passt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## jeef (2. Dezember 2009)

Freelancer schrieb:


> Balanced war wow noch nie außerdem ist und bleibt wow ein pve Spiel wer pvp will sollte was anderes Spielen z.b Aion oder Warhammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ist nur irgendwie doof^^ da wenn man schon 2 fraktionen hat das auch irgendwie besser laufen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zu WAR kann ich nur sagen das es doch auch nicht gerade besser ist da liegt wohl WoW von der balance vorne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

Freelancer schrieb:


> Balanced war wow noch nie


Da stimm ich dir zu aber es gibt feine unterschiede...


in bc hat man über den extremen manahaushalt der heildruiden gemekert die sich sunwell gear reingenommen haben....das war damals unbalanced

heute unbalanced heißt das dich ein dk erledigt bevor du eine aktive fähigkeit durchhast


----------



## Ale4Sale (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> okay vote 4 best comedian ...die aussage ist echt lustig aber nu ma im ernst..
> 
> 
> Dk hat den höchsten dmg output (sowohl was schnelle switches angeht, als auch konstanten schaden, und ja caster können während bursts höhere schadensspitzen erreichen, aber die gehen wieder vorbei) und dabei noch akzepablen cc....
> ...



Danke, aber ich will Johann seinen Titel nicht nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weißt du, dieselbe Diskussion gabs schonmal zu BC über Druiden. "kann alles, etc". Und zu Anfang WotLK über Paladine und DKs. Und jetzt lass dich belehren: Ein DK hat nicht den höchsten Damageoutput. Ich glaube dich hat noch nie ein richtiger Krieger vermöbelt. DKs schieben guten Damage, wie sich das für Melees gehört. Dafür haben Mages und Paladine auch genug Fähigkeiten, um bösen Melees zu entgehen. Und das mit dem "switchen" kann eigentlich imho jede Klasse ganz gut, davon abgesehen das die Schwertschwinger einem permanent nachrennen müssen.
Und akzeptabler CC? Du hast einen Paladin, dispell Icy Chains und dein Problem ist gelöst. Das beste was da an CC noch kommen kann ist Glyphe Herzstoß, aber wir sprechen hier ja von den Seuchenschleudern, von daher fällt das sowieso raus. Und bitte sag jetzt nicht Ghulstun ;-) 

Wenn dir sonst noch was konkretes einfällt was den DK im Vergleich zu anderen Klassen so stark macht, ich unterhalte mich gern darüber.


----------



## Sèv! (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> Da stimm ich dir zu aber es gibt feine unterschiede...
> 
> 
> in bc hat man über den extremen manahaushalt der heildruiden gemekert die sich sunwell gear reingenommen haben....das war damals unbalanced
> ...



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.

Es sind nicht die DK's die unbalanced sind.
Es sind die Spieler...


----------



## Held² (2. Dezember 2009)

Leute nur weil ihr von Klasse X besiegt worden seits heisst das noch lange nicht das die Klasse op ist es könnet auch daran liegen das ihr schlechter spielts oder der Gegner einfach nur verdammt gut ist DKs sind längst nicht mehr so stark wie sie es noch am anfang von Wotlk waren da konnte wirklich jeder horst mit einem Dk Arena rulen konnte oder in Naxx 5k dps gemacht haben mit T7 equip


----------



## meelt (2. Dezember 2009)

also ich habe eine zeitlang als DK 2n2 gespielt und muss sagen das ich mich nicht wirklich OP gefühlt habe, eventuell hatte ich mit schamane und Dk nicht das beste Team aber es funktionierte gut nur meiner meinung sind Magier am besten gegen die habe ich selten eine chance trotz magie bubble sind Magier meine Erzfeinde und ich kann meinen Dk spielen, ein schlechter Spieler kann einen Dk auch nicht spielen da hierzu verständnis zur klasse gehört ich kene dk´s die mit naxx25er eq an der 2k dps grenze herumkratzen und movementkrüppel² sind ohne skill kein erfolg.


----------



## todielfi (2. Dezember 2009)

also ich werd von meinem dk von so ziehmlich jedem guten pvp hexer (destro) extrem schnell gekillt von wegen instants und so=keine chance. dafür haben schurken keine chance. retris kriegen mich auch fix down da kann ich nur versuchen es ihnen nich zu einfach zu machen. bei den anderen klassen ist es da eig ausgeglichen, da gewinnt der der besser spielen kann.

edit: oder ich weis noch wo ich mit meinem team gegen ein 2on2 ms warri team kämpfen musste. die sind zwischen uns und haben klingensturm gemacht und weg waren wir.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> Nein.....einfach nein
> 
> 
> und das schlimmste ist...Paladin...den man im groben durchaus als balanced bezeichnen kann...wird generft...und unholy dk bleibt ....WTF
> ...



Ja ... einfach ja ... ich habe noch keine Klasse erlebt, die im BG derart abräumt, wie der Paladin. Wenn ich schon immer die Blutelf Palaschla **** im Duo herumrennen sehe (die es in vermehrter Anzahl - oh wunder - erst gibt, seid der Pala aufgecheatet  ... ää gepatcht wurde.... )und dabei locker 4er Trupps umputzen, sich selber dauernd heilen und komischerweise immer im "passenden" Moment in Ihrer 100% SelfhealCheatbubble verschwinden. ... und da soll mir einer sagen, die sind nicht OP. Zudem, wenn man sich nach jedem BG die Sterbehäufigkeiten und Anzahl der Kills anschaut, fällt immer wieder auf: Paladin: Viele Kills, aber wenig gestorben. Wenn das mal kein Hinweis ist ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

Ale4Sale schrieb:


> Wenn dir sonst noch was konkretes einfällt was den DK im Vergleich zu anderen Klassen so stark macht, ich unterhalte mich gern darüber.




also das dk mehr dmg macht als ein warri ist eine tatsache, einfach ma am ende eines kampfes auf gemachten schaden gucken.

gut dafür sehr guten cc und kranke pets...

aber plötzlich bekommt er im 3n3 einen warri dazu , der im den ms liefert und auch guten schaden macht , und hat einen heiler, vllt sogar einen dispeller im rücken

und das endet damit, das er unccbar auf einen spieler einhaut bis der jeweilige tot am boden liegt...und das nennt man dann wohl balanced


----------



## Nebola (2. Dezember 2009)

koolt schrieb:


> Ich bin kein DK sondern Schami und Krieger und schreie nach Pala Nerf. Mein Kollege ist Magier und er schreit auch nach Pala nerf.
> Warum? Weil DKs mittlerweile nicht mehr OP sind aber Palas. Geb nem Kindergartenkind nen 80er Pala und er fistet alles.



Wie auch du es wieder übertreibst gibt es garnet, ja klar am besten lasse ich nen Hund nen Retri spielen ist klar.

Ich war gerade mit meinem 74 Dk WSG und es lief sowas von Scheiße, Hexer Fear der irgendwie NIE endet, Krieger die mit jedem Schlag 3k machen, Schamis die jeden Cast 5k machen,
Hunter die keinen Schaden machen weg laufen und mit 3 anderen wieder kommen, uswusw.


----------



## Spellman (2. Dezember 2009)

Ergo ist ja auf einmal nicht der DK imba, sondern eine bestimmte 3er Kombi....

Man kanns sich auch immer so legen, wie mans grade braucht ^^


----------



## MxSyl3r (2. Dezember 2009)

ich spiel nen dk, auch in der arena (meist 2on2)

problemgegner:

frostmage
hunter
pala
guter dothexer
schurke

klassen die ich am liebsten mag:

krieger
eleschamis
destrolocks

naja.. wie di siehst is das nich etwa 50/50, duelle gewinn ich gegen dotlocks 50/50,
gegen schurken verlier ich meist sobald er disarm zündet,
und gegen pala wirds knapp wenn er seine bubble reinhaut

eleschamis sind recht einfach zu besiegen, und sofern sie mein partner nich instant umnuken auch dmg mäßig sehr schwach


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

Spellman schrieb:


> Ergo ist ja auf einmal nicht der DK imba, sondern eine bestimmte 3er Kombi....
> 
> Man kanns sich auch immer so legen, wie mans grade braucht ^^



ja korrekt und genau der Dk macht die kombo so stark...spiels mit nem retri und schon wird die sache kniffliger 


Wenn eine klasse gewisse teamkombinationen so heftig macht, dann wird es wohl an ihr liegen.

Zum vergleich: warum ist RMP so stark?

es liegt nicht am mage, es liegt nicht am schurken, es liegt nicht am priest....es ist die kombination!

warum ist dk krieger pala so stark...nur der dk..

den man kann den krieger gegen jede bleibige ms klasse austauschen und den pala mit irgendnem heal


----------



## Tamîkus (2. Dezember 2009)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Dk´s sind nicht Nimals Op oder haben wir nen Bubbel???
> 
> Wenn eine Klasse unfair ist dann der Pala der ist in der hand eines Guten Spielers fast Unbesiegbar.
> man muss sich mal nur seine Attacken und zauber die er aus sich selbst wirken kann mal anschauen.Oder hat der Dk auch nen heal der ihn voll heilt oder nen bubbel etc



todespakt zb oder blut dk runnenheal und todestoss der heilt


----------



## Ishah (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> den man kann den krieger gegen jede bleibige ms klasse austauschen und den pala mit irgendnem heal



sowas von /signed...


----------



## todielfi (2. Dezember 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> todespakt zb oder blut dk runnenheal und todestoss der heilt



naja todestoß bringt eig auch nur was wenn man auch drauf skillt, also muss man auf blut skillen, seeehr weit unten


----------



## Darkblood-666 (2. Dezember 2009)

Lieber TE: 

Ich denke du solltest dir einfach mal nen DK auf 80 Hochspielen und Arena damit machen. Dann kannst du dir ganz schnell selbst ein Urteil darüber Bilden wie einfach er doch angeblich zu spielen ist. Die Meinung anderer wird dich ohnehin nicht zur Weisheit führen.

Ich halte mich mal zurück was zu euren schönem PvP zu sagen, das kann und will ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Ishah (2. Dezember 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> todespakt zb oder blut dk runnenheal und todestoss der heilt



Außerdem kann er sich noch mit Todesmantel selbst heilen.


----------



## todielfi (2. Dezember 2009)

Ishah schrieb:


> Außerdem kann er sich noch mit Todesmantel selbst heilen.



hääää? seid wan das den?


----------



## Ale4Sale (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> also das dk mehr dmg macht als ein warri ist eine tatsache, einfach ma am ende eines kampfes auf gemachten schaden gucken.
> 
> gut dafür sehr guten cc und kranke pets...
> 
> ...



Mehr Damage? Wenn du mir eine Konstante aufstellen kannst, mit der ich die Schadensskalierung dieser beiden Klassen so definieren kann dass bei "gleichem" Equip der Schaden getestet würde, bitte. Ich will dir damit sagen, das sich nie (!) sagen lässt "Klasse X macht mehr Schaden als Klasse Y". Es hängt nur von Equipment und Skill ab.

Das mit dem CC hab ich gerade schon widerlegt. Icy Chains ist mit Dispeller quasi nicht existent und Herzstoß haben nur Bluter. Was für ein CC bleibt da noch? Und kranke Pets? Da halte ich Hunter doch direkt für wesentlich böser. Du bist Paladin, Glyphe Böses vertreiben und der Ghul ist permanent im Fear. Das reicht nicht? Du kannst den Ghul sogar stunnnen und hast mit Konzentrationsaura eine 100%ige Chance, nicht beim Zaubern durch Hits gehindert zu werden. Und was für eine Gefahr bietet jetzt noch der Ghul? Und ja, Gargoyle, der lässt sich übrigens auch fearen. Jede Klasse hat ein 51er Talent und um nochmal den Krieger als Beispiel zu nehmen: Ich haue mich lieber mit dem Gargoyle, als mit dem Klingensturm.

Ja, er hat vielleicht einen MS und vielleicht auch einen guten Heiler. Und was hindert dich daran a) den DK oder den Warri im CC zu halten (Mage?), b) dich daran zu gewöhnen, dass man ab und an auch auf starke Lineups trifft und c) dir genau so ein starkes Lineup zu organisieren? Du kannst nicht einfach sagen "sein Team ist besser!", das hat mit dem DK selbst nicht das geringste zu tun. 

Und jetzt erklär mir bitte ernsthaft, wie ein Pet (mit einem einzigen Stun) und ein locker dispellbarer CC den DK "unCCbar" machen. Ein DK hat Lichborne und ein DK hat Eisige Gegenwehr. Vergleich das mal mit anderen Klassen.



Ich muss ehrlich sagen, bisher habe ich nicht wirklich was an deiner Beschreibung vom DK ebenso empfunden. Ich möchte dich nicht persönlich angehen, aber ich glaube du solltest noch ein bisschen Erfahrung sammeln bevor du so vorschnell über eine Klasse urteilst. Deine Auslegung ist nicht korrekt und du brauchst dich nicht zu wundern, dass hier fast jeder deiner Ansicht widerspricht. Heiladin + Mage (davon ausgehend, dass das dein Team ist, siehe Armory), hat wirklich mehr als genug CC und AntiCC um einem Team mit DK gerecht zu werden.


----------



## Ishah (2. Dezember 2009)

todielfi schrieb:


> naja todestoß bringt eig auch nur was wenn man auch drauf skillt, also muss man auf blut skillen, seeehr weit unten



Auf blut heilt es mehr, aber auch mit einer skillung von 0/0/0 heilt der todestoß (glaube pro krankheit um 5% der hp)
Das der Todesstoß nur etwas bringt, wenn man Blut geskillt is, würd ich so unterschreiben, wenn es darum geht, wieviel dmg er macht, aber wenn dein heiler im cc sitzt und du alleine überleben musst, bringt er trotzdem etwas.


----------



## Sèv! (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> also das dk mehr dmg macht als ein warri ist eine tatsache, einfach ma am ende eines kampfes auf gemachten schaden gucken.



Was soll das schon wieder?
Es gibt auch Krieger die mehr Dmg machen...
Wie schon so oft gesagt:
"Dps" Ist nicht alles.
Es sollte abgeschafft werden und nurnoch Gesamtschaden geben (wenn überhaupt)
Okey,ich freue mich schon ein bisschen wenn ich Platz 1 bin im Recount...
Aber das liegt auch am Skill,es gibt nichtnur Dk's die mit Top Gear 2-3k dps machen,
Nein,es gibt auch schurken zum Beispiel.
Letztens Pdk 25 ein Schurke T9,25 1/5 T9 3/5 2 Waffen mit ca. 190 Dps.
2k Dps...und er ist nicht gestorben und so weiter....Fail!


----------



## Ishah (2. Dezember 2009)

todielfi schrieb:


> hääää? seid wan das den?



er muss sich nur zu nem untoten machen (glaub das heißt "lichritter")


----------



## todielfi (2. Dezember 2009)

Ishah schrieb:


> er muss sich nur zu nem untoten machen (glaub das heißt "lichritter")



darauf must du aber frost skillen x) und dafür brauchst du dann auch ne menge runenmacht


----------



## Ishah (2. Dezember 2009)

todielfi schrieb:


> darauf must du aber frost skillen x) und dafür brauchst du dann auch ne menge runenmacht



das ist das 11-punkte-talent....
das hat jeder...außer man packt alle verfügbaren punkte in den unholy-baum, aber dann is man selber schuld

und laut tooltip is es einfach nur ein sofortzauber ohne kosten


----------



## todielfi (2. Dezember 2009)

Ishah schrieb:


> das ist das 11-punkte-talent....
> das hat jeder...außer mach packt alle verfügbaren punkte in den unholy-baum, aber dann is man selber schuld
> 
> und laut tooltip is es einfach nur ein sofortzauber ohne kosten



yoa ich meinte für den todesmantel spam dann x) 40 runenmacht für oder so


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

zum komentar vonale4sale:

unccbar war eine anspielung auf die antimagische hülle, in der der dk ungehinderten schaden fahren kann, welche klasse hat sowas?

paladin kann die pets ziemlich gut kontern, ja

aber der rest aller klassen?



und mein problem ist einzig und allein das der dk diese starken lineups erst stark macht, weil er selbst zu stark ist.

würde man jegliche andere klasse verwenden wäre das line-up ziemlich nutzlos bzw viel anspruchsvoller


----------



## Ishah (2. Dezember 2009)

todielfi schrieb:


> yoa ich meinte für den todesmantel spam dann x) 40 runenmacht für oder so



sry hatte ich falsch verstanden :> aber dk bekommt ja auch einiges an runenmacht, denke ich (meiner is erst 67, also bitte korrigieren wenns nicht stimmt^^), vor allem da ihm sowohl der 4er-pvp-setbonus, als auch seine antimagische hülle (oder heißt es schild?) zusätzliche runenmacht bringen


----------



## todielfi (2. Dezember 2009)

Ishah schrieb:


> sry hatte ich falsch verstanden :> aber dk bekommt ja auch einiges an runenmacht, denke ich (meiner is erst 67, also bitte korrigieren wenns nicht stimmt^^), vor allem da ihm sowohl der 4er-pvp-setbonus, als auch seine antimagische hülle (oder heißt es schild?) zusätzliche runenmacht bringen



naja stimmt schon kommt halt darauf an wieviel dmg du machst oder ob die die glyphe für eisige berührung drin hast. und ja es heißt hülle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exicoo (2. Dezember 2009)

Da gibts nichts zu diskutieren: Dk's sind op!
Meine Freunde...
Guckt mal...
DK's machen so viel DMG wie Schurken (sind aber Plattenträger und halten viiieeel mehr aus), sie können interrupten, countern, Frostaura gehen, Self-heal, HERAN ZIEHEN!, haben ein Pet, Eisketten usw. ... du kommst von einem DK nicht mehr weg.


----------



## Ishah (2. Dezember 2009)

Ale4Sale schrieb:


> Und was hindert dich daran a) den DK oder den Warri im CC zu halten (Mage?)



antimagische + klingensturm = beide unccbar + hoher schaden, und wenn der heiler ein strangulieren kriegt, kann er nicht heilen (ich als priester kann nichtmal schmerzunterdrückung machen)
 einzige hoffnung is es entweder deren heiler schneller zu killen oder so viel druck aufm krieger zu halten, dass er nicht wirbeln kann.


----------



## -Baru- (2. Dezember 2009)

Exicoo schrieb:


> Da gibts nichts zu diskutieren: Dk's sind op!
> Meine Freunde...



Da gibts nicht zu diskutieren, du kannst es nämlich nicht.


----------



## Exicoo (2. Dezember 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Da gibts nicht zu diskutieren, du kannst es nämlich nicht.


Dich mal eben im Arsenal anzugucken hat sich ja gelohnt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man keine Ahnung von PvP hat, sollte man in so nem thread lieber nichts von sich geben...


----------



## XxSTORMxX (2. Dezember 2009)

dks sind nicht op wenn ihr keinen dk in der arena down bekommt L2P

aber kurz und knapp:

der DK wird selbst von blizzard als HELDENKLASSE bezeichnet

PUNKT


----------



## Dezi (2. Dezember 2009)

Spellman schrieb:


> Und wo du grad den Ret-Pala ansprichst... bis auf die Tatsache, das beide Platte tragen, haben sie nicht wirklich viel gemeinsam.
> Und ich stehe lieber nem DK gegenüber als nem Pala ^^



würd ich so unterschreiben... früher waren dk's echt imba.. heute sind sie gut mit den anderen (nicht op-) klassen gebalanced... 

rets, hunter und locks sind deutlich stärker, als nen dk... klar.. gut gespielt kloppt er einen um.. aber das ist bei jeder klasse so...


----------



## Exicoo (2. Dezember 2009)

XxSTORMxX schrieb:


> dks sind nicht op wenn ihr keinen dk in der arena down bekommt L2P


man bekommt sie schon down, aber das was sie können ist einfach too much.


----------



## Dezi (2. Dezember 2009)

Spellman schrieb:


> Und wo du grad den Ret-Pala ansprichst... bis auf die Tatsache, das beide Platte tragen, haben sie nicht wirklich viel gemeinsam.
> Und ich stehe lieber nem DK gegenüber als nem Pala ^^



würd ich so unterschreiben... früher waren dk's echt imba.. heute sind sie gut mit den anderen (nicht op-) klassen gebalanced... 

rets, hunter und locks sind deutlich stärker, als nen dk... klar.. gut gespielt kloppt er einen um.. aber das ist bei jeder klasse so...


----------



## id3fix (2. Dezember 2009)

ich selber spiele DK in der Arena auf 2k+ und kann nur lächeln wenn jemand den DK als OP bezeichnet!
Ich streite nicht ab, dass der DK über viele schöne Fähigkeiten besitzt die ich mal in die Kategorie CC stopfe, da er alleine einen healer ziemlich lange beschäftigen kann ohne das dieser sich wirklich gegenheilen kann! dabei sollte erwähnt sein, dass keines wegs ein heiler danach tot ist, aber es bietet eine taktische ausgangssituation, die sicher von vorteil ist. Das ist aber das Prinzip eines DK's...genauso gut könnte man über ein RMP lästern, die auch nach dem Prinip verfahren, "Erst legen, dann fegen".

Der DK ist in seinen Deff-Fähigkeiten sicher ganz gut dabei. aber im vergleich zu einem Krieger einfach ein witz!

Im schaden ist der DK sicher auch gut dabei, aber gegen einen Jäger oder Retri auch eher untergeordnet!

Wenn der DK so stark ist, und insbesondere im Melee-Setup im 3er, dann frag ich mich, warum die meisten highrated teams nicht aus solch eine Kombination bestehen!

Ich denke, dass diese Statistken für sich sprechen, und wer das mal gern genau auswerten möchte kann gerne auf Arenajunkies schauen und das auseinander nehmen. er/sie wird fest stellen, dass da ganz andere Klassen in großen mengen vorhanden sind!

Ich selber habe festgestellt, dass viele "Meine-Klasse-ist-zu-schlecht-ich-spiel-jetzt-dk"-Spieler schon lange keinen mehr spielen, weil dieser genau so anspruchsvoll ist wie jede andere Klasse, wenn man von dem gleichen Spielvermögen und Gear stand beider zu vergleichenden Klassen aus geht!

so far!


----------



## Ishah (2. Dezember 2009)

Exicoo schrieb:


> man bekommt sie schon down, aber das was sie können ist einfach too much.



jo, denn außer ms können sie nämlich alles


Tante Edith kam grad rein und meinte:"Blödsinn, die können weder hotten, noch Gestaltwandeln"


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

id3fix schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass diese Statistken für sich sprechen, und wer das mal gern genau auswerten möchte kann gerne auf Arenajunkies schauen und das auseinander nehmen. er/sie wird fest stellen, dass da ganz andere Klassen in großen mengen vorhanden sind!
> 
> so far!


Dk gibt es nur wenige in den high ratings weil es was skill anbelangt bei dk ein vorzeitges ende gibt..


andere klassen kann eben bis in die perfektion spielen


----------



## rushrage (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> ich denke ich habe durchaus ein gewisses Basis wissen über arena und dieses Wissen sagt mir das Dk Op ist ...ganz einfach, logisch und nachvollziehbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



warum fragst du dann noch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sone subjektive ignorante haltung... kein wunder dass du so n thread eröffnest


----------



## id3fix (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> Dk gibt es nur wenige in den high ratings weil es was skill anbelangt bei dk ein vorzeitges ende gibt..
> 
> 
> andere klassen kann eben bis in die perfektion spielen



ich denke das spricht dafür, dass ein dk keines wegs OP ist!
oder willst du einem DK der auf 2,5k spielt skill absprechen? ich mach das jedenfalls nicht und über face roll kommste net mal auf 1500 mit nem DK so ist es!


----------



## Held² (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> Dk gibt es nur wenige in den high ratings weil es was skill anbelangt bei dk ein vorzeitges ende gibt..
> 
> 
> andere klassen kann eben bis in die perfektion spielen


Ich verstehe jetzt nicht genau was du meinst wieso kann man den Dk nicht bis in die perfektion spielen?


----------



## Spellman (2. Dezember 2009)

K... BM-Hunter:

- macht Schaden
- hat ein Pet
- Pet kann stunnen
- Eisfalle = CC
- kann verlangsamen
- kann getarnte Gegner aufspüren
- kann sich und sein Pet aus jedem CC befreien (Zorn des Wildtiers), ist dann unCCbar
- heilt sich selbst und sein Pet alle 10 sek selbstständig
- Rückzug
- kann sich unangreifbar machen (Abschreckung)
- kann fearen (wenn auch nur Wildtiere^^, Druids kotzen öfter ab)
- hat MS (Gezielter Schuss)

scheiße is der imba.... nerf BM-Hunter -.-

Es ist halt immer so, wie man es sehen will.

@id3fix: is gefixt, thx ^^


----------



## id3fix (2. Dezember 2009)

Spellman schrieb:


> K... BM-Hunter:
> 
> - macht Schaden
> - hat ein Pet
> ...



das unterschreibe ich!

aber du hast den MS Effekt vergessen!
und du hast Abschreckung vergessen!

Hunter ist eine sau starke Klasse, die meiner Meinung nach noch weit über dem DK in der "PVP-Nahrungskette" kommt!


----------



## Salenor (2. Dezember 2009)

Secondsight schrieb:


> Meinst du das war in irgendeiner Weise Konstruktiv?



Sie hat doch nur deutlich gesagt, was wir alle denken...


----------



## -Baru- (2. Dezember 2009)

Exicoo schrieb:


> Dich mal eben im Arsenal anzugucken hat sich ja gelohnt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Habe ich behauptet ein PvP Crack zu sein? Aber du hat es wieder getan, von einem Char, der in meiner Signatur steht
auf mein PvP Verständnis zu schließen. Diskussion scheint für dich ein Fremdwort zu sein.

Spellman hat es auf den Punkt gebracht. Du findest bei jeder Klasse entsprechende Fähigkeiten. Übel werden sie erst,
wenn der Spieler hinter dem Char damit umzugehen weiß.


----------



## Yinj (2. Dezember 2009)

wenn ihr PvP spielen wollt dann spielt guild wars.....


----------



## Mace (2. Dezember 2009)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung als Dk sind nur vom Bg her da ich nur Pve bestritte :
> 
> Reite nie an einem Hexer Vorbei^^ wenn sich die Debuff leiste füllt ist feierabend^^
> 
> ...



du passt genau in das bild eines typischen no skill dk´s 
flachpfeife-.-


----------



## Humunculus (2. Dezember 2009)

DK is ok.
Retri ist ein Witz. das is wie ein Schlachtzugsboss der resettet. Bloingbling... volles leben.


----------



## Ale4Sale (2. Dezember 2009)

Exicoo schrieb:


> Dich mal eben im Arsenal anzugucken hat sich ja gelohnt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stewie ist dein Avatar, deshalb hast du meine Zuneigung. Baru hat aber trotzdem recht. Wie ich schon zuvor sagte: DKs machen völlig adäquaten Schaden und ihr CC und AntiCC ist nicht höher als der von jedem anderen Melee. Wer sich nach den letzten drei Nerfwellen noch über DKs beschwert der sollte imo lieber sehen, ob er sich nicht besser mal mit anderen "nerf!"-Klassen befasst.



Measmar schrieb:


> zum komentar vonale4sale:
> 
> unccbar war eine anspielung auf die antimagische hülle, in der der dk ungehinderten schaden fahren kann, welche klasse hat sowas?
> 
> ...



Antimagische Hülle schützt nur gegen Zauber und das auch nur für 5 Sekunden. Wenn du in den 5 Sekunden ohne CC draufgehst, würde ich dir empfehlen das "PvP-Gear" auszubauen ;-)

Ich diskutiere jetzt nichtmehr weiter. Meine Argumente wurden bisher nicht widerlegt und die Teamaufstellung kann mit wirklich jedem Lineup stark oder weniger stark sein. DKs sind nicht overpowered und jeder der das trotzdem so empfindet, der sollte sich erstmal ausgiebig auf die eigenen Finger schauen.
Wie hieß es noch? "Der einfache Weg ist gepflastert und eben, doch führt er zur Hölle. Der Weg in den Himmel ist steinig und schwer, doch bringt er Erlösung." So oder so ähnlich. Es ist eben immer einfacher andere als overpowered zu bezeichnen als selbst daran zu arbeiten overpowered zu werden.


----------



## Kafka (2. Dezember 2009)

Wie schon oft gesagt es kommt einfach nur darauf an wie man die Klasse spielt. Wobei für meinen Geschmack im PvP (auf BG`s bezogen) nix über den Frostskill geht. Krankheiten verteilen, schockfrosten und dann aoe rein knallen. Alles was Stoff trägt liegt dann schonmal und der rest wird einfach weiter nieder gezergt. Die einzigen Klassen die da wirklich aktiv gegen können sind Palas wenn sie sich in der Blase verstecken (ok hält ja nicht ewig da muss man nur bissal aufpassen, kicken und drauf ein prügeln) und Druieden vorallen als Baum da man die einfach nicht tot bekommt xD Aber es ist halt auch für den DK ein Risiko als Frost wegen fehlenden Selfheal ergo wenn man nicht aufpasst liegt man schnell im Dreck. Aber Op würde ich den DK egal in welchen Skill nicht nennen denn wie gesagt spielt der Andere besser als ich bin ich halt tot. Und in meinen Augen ist der DK ansich ein Segen fürs PvP denn entweder muss man sein Spiel verbessern oder man heult die Foren voll bis man austrocknet. Dadurch ist das Spielen ansich qualitativ etwas gestiegen seit der DK aufgetaucht ist (rein theoretisch).


----------



## Boéndil234 (2. Dezember 2009)

also ich hab mit meinem dk im pvp eigentlich ein sehr ausgeglichenes spiel 
unter normalen umständen gewinne ich gegen:..jäger,schamis aller art,schurken die ich  zuerst erwische, palas ohne bubble^^, krieger, eule,katze und hexer
aber heiler bekomm ich grundsätzlch nich down..(außer schami) und gegen frostmagier, gute schurken und palas mit bubble hab ich keine Chance


----------



## Ale4Sale (2. Dezember 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Und in meinen Augen ist der DK ansich ein Segen fürs PvP denn entweder muss man sein Spiel verbessern oder man heult die Foren voll bis man austrocknet. Dadurch ist das Spielen ansich qualitativ etwas gestiegen seit der DK aufgetaucht ist (rein theoretisch).



Das ist mal ne schöne Ansicht! So gesehen beschützt der DK alle anderen Klassen vor wüsten Beschimpfungen und Rufmord :-)


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

Ale4Sale schrieb:


> Ich diskutiere jetzt nichtmehr weiter. Meine Argumente wurden bisher nicht widerlegt und die Teamaufstellung kann mit wirklich jedem Lineup stark oder weniger stark sein. DKs sind nicht overpowered und jeder der das trotzdem so empfindet, der sollte sich erstmal ausgiebig auf die eigenen Finger schauen.
> Wie hieß es noch? "Der einfache Weg ist gepflastert und eben, doch führt er zur Hölle. Der Weg in den Himmel ist steinig und schwer, doch bringt er Erlösung." So oder so ähnlich. Es ist eben immer einfacher andere als overpowered zu bezeichnen als selbst daran zu arbeiten overpowered zu werden.



Schade das du nicht mehr weiterdiskutierst, denn wobwohl deine argumente weit an der normalen arena praxis vorgingen, waren sie doch das beste was für dks in diesem thread gesagt wurde.


Und um auf die 5sec unccbarkeit zurückzukommen....5sec unccbar, 5sec stille, 3stun und es reiht sich immer weiter fort.

Dk ist besiegbar, das ist klar, doch ich beziehe mich mit "overpowerd" auf die vielen effekte die dk hat, aber nicht benötigt

man stelle sich vor retpaladin könnte kicken...


----------



## Hyrasch (2. Dezember 2009)

Sano schrieb:


> Also ich habe mit meinem Verstärker auch weniger probleme gegen Todesritter.
> Vielleicht liegt es daran das ich Dks nur aus den BGs kenne und dort evtl nur
> die Dk-Noobs rumrennen ... ich weis es nicht. Als Verstärker habe ich grosse
> Probleme gegen Eismagier und Hexer ... Palas sind nervig, sowieso. Palas musste
> ...



als verstärker probleme vs hexer ?
nene mein Lieber^^
Das einzigste was du machen musst ist deine Wölfe raufzuschicken, da kann man als Destro eh nicht mehr vor Lauter Unterbrechungen casten.
Die Wölfe wird man auch nur einmal durch "Schreckensgeheul" für 8 Sec los, mehr nicht.
Vergiss nicht ein hexer muss sich dann auf dich konzentrieren,die Wölfe, und sein Pet rumdirigieren das es die Totems zerstört, also wenn man grade ne Klasse Schwer zu spielen ist dann hexa.


----------



## Ale4Sale (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> Schade das du nicht mehr weiterdiskutierst, denn wobwohl deine argumente weit an der normalen arena praxis vorgingen, waren sie doch das beste was für dks in diesem thread gesagt wurde.
> 
> 
> Und um auf die 5sec unccbarkeit zurückzukommen....5sec unccbar, 5sec stille, 3stun und es reiht sich immer weiter fort.
> ...



Jetzt hast du doch wieder meinen Ehrgeiz geweckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die "Arenapraxis" beruht auch nur auf Erfahrungen. Ich bin beileibe schon oft genug von irgendwelchen DKs in der Arena sauber umgeklatscht worden, aber deshalb eröffne ich keine Nerf-DK Threads oder betrachte selbige als op. Jede Klasse kann einen umhauen, sofern die Situation es hergibt. Es ist unsinnig in so einer Situation zu differenzieren. Anfang WotLK okay, da waren sie wirklich heftig. Aber mittlerweile ist es wieder human.

Du beschreibst da aber auch nur eine stinknormale CC-Chain, das kann jede andere Klasse genauso. Sogar mit mehr CC. Im übrigen munkelt man, dass man per Insignie, Hand der Freiheit, ggf Hand des Schutzes und Bubble da ganz nette Kontermöglichkeiten hat ;-)

Bedenke auch die CDs: Strangle: 2 Minuten CD, Anti Magic Shell: 45 Sekunden CD, Ghulstun: 1 Minute CD (oder 2? nichtmehr sicher). Wenn man dabei noch bedenkt, dass sie einen nichtmal gescheit snaren können beeindruckt das nicht besonders. Natürlich ist das nicht übel, aber ich sehe da ehrlich nichts was ich als overpowered einschätzen würde.


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

Ale4Sale schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du doch wieder meinen Ehrgeiz geweckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



es gibt eine klasse die eine derart lange cc-chain hat?


und die cds....2min, 45sec, das ist eigentlich furchtbar, wenn man bedenkt das nur einer davon den kampf entscheiden kann.

Um es vorweg zunehmen, ja e gibt Klassencombinationen die weit höheren cc haben. aber dabei spielt der cc jeder klasse eine rolle


----------



## Ale4Sale (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> Um es vorweg zunehmen, ja e gibt Klassencombinationen die weit höheren cc haben. aber dabei spielt der cc jeder klasse eine rolle



Das ist aber immer so :-)



Measmar schrieb:


> es gibt eine klasse die eine derart lange cc-chain hat?
> 
> 
> und die cds....2min, 45sec, das ist eigentlich furchtbar, wenn man bedenkt das nur einer davon den kampf entscheiden kann.



Ich spar mir mal genaue Aufzählungen, aber Rogues zum Beispiel bekommen das auch gut hin. 

Es sind durchaus starke Cooldowns, das fechte ich nicht an. Aber im PvP hat man grundsätzlich immer das Aktio-Reaktio Prinzip. Je nachdem wie stark ich die gegnerische Fähigkeit gewichte nutze ich den entsprechenden Konter. Natürlich hat jede Klasse (auch je nach Support) mal mehr und mal weniger Schwierigkeiten mit sowas. 
Ich möchte da jetzt eigentlich auch keine Beispiele nennen, weil das für jede Klasse eine lange Liste wäre, aber im Prinzip hat jeder Spieler ausreichend Möglichkeiten CC-Chains zumindest zum Teil zu negieren, kurz: Man kann (sofern kein massiver Equipunterschied besteht) eigentlich alle CC-Chains überstehen und hat immernoch die Möglichkeit für einen Gegenschlag.

Und betrachte das ganze aus der Sicht des DKs: Haben sie mal ihren Silence und ihren kurzzeitigen Magieschutz aufgebraucht sind sie quasi schutzlos. Da nützt ihnen auch die stärkste Platte und der dickste Zweihänder nichts.


----------



## Raz0rblador (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> Für alle Ret-Pala flamer, die sich in laufe von Wotlk so angehäuft haben: Jeder der den Dmg eines Unholy Dks schon ma am leibe gespürt hat, der wird in zukunft über den lächerlichen schaden des Paladins im vergleich dazu lachen....



Bisher hat kein DK es geschafft mich in weniger als eine Sekunde in Matsche zu verwandeln..
Palas jedoch täglich :/
Bin zwar immer im PvE Gear unterwegs, aber trotzdem vollgebufft ca 24k-26k hp..


----------



## Marccram (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> Dk is fine?...hmm wie hieß das wörtchen noch..hmmm, achja : NEIN!


Dk is fine,L2P


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

Marccram schrieb:


> Dk is fine,L2P



niveau?


----------



## Marccram (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> niveau?


skill?


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

Marccram schrieb:


> skill?





noob?


----------



## Marccram (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> noob?


anscheinend du?


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

Marccram schrieb:


> anscheinend du?



wow du kannst ja doch mehr als ein wort schreiben, wollt net mehr schreiben weil ich dachte dann verstehst mich nicht mehr^^


----------



## Exicoo (2. Dezember 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Habe ich behauptet ein PvP Crack zu sein? Aber du hat es wieder getan, von einem Char, der in meiner Signatur steht
> auf mein PvP Verständnis zu schließen. Diskussion scheint für dich ein Fremdwort zu sein.
> 
> Spellman hat es auf den Punkt gebracht. Du findest bei jeder Klasse entsprechende Fähigkeiten. Übel werden sie erst,
> wenn der Spieler hinter dem Char damit umzugehen weiß.


mal ne andere Frage, wie willst du eig. hier mit reden, wenn du kein Arena spielst?


----------



## Marccram (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> wow du kannst ja doch mehr als ein wort schreiben, wollt net mehr schreiben weil ich dachte dann verstehst mich nicht mehr^^


Wenn du über meine Intelligenz flamen willst,dann schreib wenigstens in richtiger deutscher Sprache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber anscheinend kann man sowas von dir nicht erwarten.


----------



## rushrage (2. Dezember 2009)

was Marccram eigentlich sagen wollte ist:

mach dir doch bitte ersteinmal eine liste mit ALLEN klassen, skillbäumen, fähigkeiten, etc - verrechne es dann mit entsprechend gleichbleibenden equipment niveau. anschließend kannst du meinetwegen über die facerollkomponente nachdenken und nachdem du dir die highratings und entsprechend vertetene klassen einmal näher angeschaut hast, kannst du weiterhin ignorant und subjektiv wie du dich leider nunmal hier gibst austoben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marccram (2. Dezember 2009)

rushrage schrieb:


> was Marccram eigentlich sagen wollte ist:
> 
> mach dir doch bitte ersteinmal eine liste mit ALLEN klassen, skillbäumen, fähigkeiten, etc - verrechne es dann mit entsprechend gleichbleibenden equipment niveau. anschließend kannst du meinetwegen über die facerollkomponente nachdenken und nachdem du dir die highratings und entsprechend vertetene klassen einmal näher angeschaut hast, kannst du weiterhin ignorant und subjektiv wie du dich leider nunmal hier gibst austoben
> 
> ...


Ja aber für ihn musste ichs so ausdrücken,dass er im Stande ist,es zu verstehen :>


----------



## dragon1 (2. Dezember 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Du hast das schon ganz gut zusammengefasst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kein richtiges zusammenscheissen? Oh wie langweilig.

Aber nochmal zum mitschreiben, l2p


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

Marccram schrieb:


> Ja aber für ihn musste ichs so ausdrücken,dass er im Stande ist,es zu verstehen :>



jetzt flamest du meine intelligenz, anscheinend bist du lernfähiger als ich dachte, respekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marccram (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> jetzt flamest du meine intelligenz, anscheinend bist du lernfähiger als ich dachte, respekt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenigstens tu ich das mit richtigem Deutsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

und im allgemeinen , wie es genau auf highrating ist und wie es theoretisch ausschaut ist nicht so wichtig wie die tatsächliche arena ist.

Wieviele leute spielen schon auf highrating...

Es geht darum das klassen auch im 0-1900 bereich gebalanced sind und nicht nur auf 2,1k plus

Das Dk vllt seine stärken auf gladiator niveau verliert, bringt mir, den normalen arena-spieler wenig


----------



## WeRkO (2. Dezember 2009)

lawl, nen healthread, wie niedlich. Dk is alles aber nicht mehr imba.


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

Marccram schrieb:


> Wenigstens tu ich das mit richtigem Deutsch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du bist strohdumm und beherrscht dafür die rechtschreibung, gz 


...ich beurteile leute nicht an der art wie sie etwas sagen, sondern was sie sagen


----------



## Noaa (2. Dezember 2009)

Dk ist mmn. stark, aber nicht Op. <br>Ich spiel auch für mein Leben gern Arena und muss sagen das der Dk vorallem im 2er Bracket mit dem richtigen Heiler im Hintergrund ziemlich nervig sein kann. /healdrood<br><br>Natürlich kommt es immer aufs Setup an, mit welchem Setup man selbst spielt bzw womit der Dk spielt. Als Rogue fühl ich mich manchal leicht "verarscht",denn wenn es für den Dk mal eng wird, fängt er an mich zu kiten. Eisketten 24/7 &amp; rennen. Das passt dann meist zu seinem Partner,der Druide der im Hintergrund kopfrollend alle instant hots auf ihn klatscht,sich wieder hinter die Säule stellt und was trinkt damit er bloß nicht oom geht (lol,anregen und so ).


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

Noaa schrieb:


> Dk ist mmn. stark, aber nicht Op. <br>Ich spiel auch für mein Leben gern Arena und muss sagen das der Dk vorallem im 2er Bracket mit dem richtigen Heiler im Hintergrund ziemlich nervig sein kann. /healdrood<br><br>Natürlich kommt es immer aufs Setup an, mit welchem Setup man selbst spielt bzw womit der Dk spielt. Als Rogue fühl ich mich manchal leicht "verarscht",denn wenn es für den Dk mal eng wird, fängt er an mich zu kiten. Eisketten 24/7 &amp; rennen. Das passt dann meist zu seinem Partner,der Druide der im Hintergrund kopfrollend alle instant hots auf ihn klatscht,sich wieder hinter die Säule stellt und was trinkt damit er bloß nicht oom geht (lol,anregen und so ).





sry aber genau das mein ich mit Op. Vllt ist ja Op eine zu starke wortwahl....


----------



## Marccram (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> du bist strohdumm und beherrscht dafür die rechtschreibung, gz
> 
> 
> ...ich beurteile leute nicht an der art wie sie etwas sagen, sondern was sie sagen


Strohdumm,ahja.
Naja wenn du meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber sag mal,kann es sein,dass du die Wahrheit nicht so ganz verkraftest? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noaa (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> sry aber genau das mein ich mit Op. Vllt ist ja Op eine zu starke wortwahl....


Kommt immer drauf an. In meinem Beispiel hat der Drood einfach den Vorteil das er länger durchhält als mein Diszi. Er hat alle 3(?) Minuten Anregen,kann komplett mit Instant Hots arbeiten,somit nicht kickbar, und kann während die Hots ticket hinter die Säule or whatever um zu trinken. Mein Diszi hat "nur" den Schattengeist alle 5minuten, und kann mich im dem sinne nur Shielden &amp; mir 1 Hot á la Erneuerung geben.


----------



## Zarazna (2. Dezember 2009)

Hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen nur den anfang also geb ich mal nur meine meinung dazu ab...

Ich spiel auf nen DK im pvp, nicht so viel aber doch. Ich mach mit unholy einfach keinen dmg, hab mich auch schon informiert ob ich irgendwas falsch mache aber trotzdem: 0 dmg.

Also spiel ich blut dk und muss sagen: so einen extremen selfheal hat wohl keine andere klassse ( mache übrigends mit blut ca. den 3 fachen dmg von unholy, auch bei plattenklassen)

Was stark ist bei dk ist natürlich magieschaden(überhaupt bei unholy), magieschild viele schadensvermeidungen, selfheal, bei unholy eben pets..... aber da ist nichts dem die andrern klassen nichts entgegensetzen können. Sehts so - wir haben zum beispiel keinen einzigen stun außer eben den ghulstun.

also kurz: dk ist gut aber auf keinen fall den anderen klassen hoch überlegen

mfg


----------



## rushrage (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> sry aber genau das mein ich mit Op. Vllt ist ja Op eine zu starke wortwahl....




du kannst es drehn und wenden wie du willst

WOW ist nunmal ein schere-stein-papier spiel.

aus der sicht der schere wird der stein immer eine starke klasse sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und da auf 11 seiten nun mehrfach widerlegt ist dass der dk kein brunnen (mehr) ist. versuchs doch bitte demnächst einzusehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

Marccram schrieb:


> Strohdumm,ahja.
> Naja wenn du meinst
> 
> 
> ...



kann es sein, das du ein gelangweilter Volkschüler bist, der hier einfach nur nervt anstatt wie andere vernünftige comments abzugeben.


bin neugierig was für eine antwort du darauf wieder hast...

aber es sei dir gesagt...lass es einfach gut sein, wenn du mal erwachsen bist wirst du sehen das es keinen sinn hat mit leuten wie dir zu reden.

Sry aber mein beileid echt


----------



## MoVedder (2. Dezember 2009)

l2p nap.


Ich hab selbst nen Unholy DK, klatsch zwar vieles effektiv um, aber wenn nen 2er Retri Team oder ähnliches kommt, da kann ich einpacken , BUM BURST BUM TOD, da hilft mir höchstens noch mein Schild, aber das wars dann.

Gleich bei Ele Schamis, BAM ; BURST; Bum Tod, außer halt mit schild.

Also Dks sind halt stark, aber defenetiv nicht MEHR so imba, wie du sie da beschrieben hast.


Take care


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

rushrage schrieb:


> du kannst es drehn und wenden wie du willst
> 
> WOW ist nunmal ein schere-stein-papier spiel.
> 
> ...


wenn schere beinahe alle klassen sind, dann is dann ein etwas unfaires spiel oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marccram (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> kann es sein, das du ein gelangweilter Volkschüler bist, der hier einfach nur nervt anstatt wie andere vernünftige comments abzugeben.
> 
> 
> bin neugierig was für eine antwort du darauf wieder hast...
> ...


Um ehrlich zu sein bin ich nicht gelangweilt.
Es hat keinen Sinn mit Leuten wie MIR zu reden?!
Du bist doch derjenige,der nicht einsehen will,dass die Tatsache,dass er von DKs zerpflückt wird auf seinem eigenen Versagen beruht.


----------



## Noaa (2. Dezember 2009)

MoVedder schrieb:


> Gleich bei Ele Schamis, BAM ; BURST; Bum Tod, außer halt mit schild.


Sry,auch wenns hier um Arena geht,aber im 1on1 sollte jeder Unholy Dk mit Equip & Verstand nen Ele Schami packen. Außer nem Frog hat nen ele Schami eig nichts was ihn vor dir rettet. Ich will jetzt kein l2p an dich geben,aber...


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

MoVedder schrieb:


> l2p nap.
> 
> 
> Ich hab selbst nen Unholy DK, klatsch zwar vieles effektiv um, aber wenn nen 2er Retri Team oder ähnliches kommt, da kann ich einpacken


also das l2p nap kannst du dir sparen, der rest vom kommentar war ja ganz konstruktiv...


das du gegen retri + dd schwierigkeiten hast ist klar, denn deren schadens output is auch extrem.

entscheidend ist, da wo der dk schwierigkeiten bekommt ist es mit andren klassen schon lange vorbei.

und hier komm ich nicht umher um diesen umstand als imbalanced zu bezeichnen


----------



## Weissnet (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> Hi ich wollte nur diesen kleinen thread zum thema dk balance im 2n2 und 3n3 in leben rufen um die meinungen anderer dazu zu hören. Ob Arena-ass oder nicht, es ist wohl jedem von uns, der gern und regelmäßig arena zockt schon ma aufgefallen, dass die guten alten dks, die ja soviele furchtbare Nerfs ertragen mussten (LOL), den ultimativen Konter zu allen Klassen bilden.
> 
> Nun werden sich viele denken....L2P Nap (und ja ich muss mein spielerischen können durchaus noch verbessern) aber nichtsdestotrotz stieß ich bis jetzt mit jeder Klassencombination die ich im 2n2 oder 3n3 spielte bei dks auf meine Erzfeinde.
> 
> ...



mimimimi..der nächste bitte


----------



## MoVedder (2. Dezember 2009)

Noaa schrieb:


> Sry,auch wenns hier um Arena geht,aber im 1on1 sollte jeder Unholy Dk mit Equip & Verstand nen Ele Schami packen. Außer nem Frog hat nen ele Schami eig nichts was ihn vor dir rettet. Ich will jetzt kein l2p an dich geben,aber...



Ich rede net von 1vs.1


----------



## dragon1 (2. Dezember 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> lawl, nen healthread, wie niedlich. Dk is alles aber nicht mehr imba.


wenn das sogar unser frueherer DK hasser sagt, MUSS es stimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (2. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wenn das sogar unser frueherer DK hasser sagt, MUSS es stimmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hasse diese Klasse nicht, ich mag sie nur nicht spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber gerade im PvP ist es nahezu lachhaft was nen Dk nach der Antimagie Hülle noch zu bieten hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fello (2. Dezember 2009)

Also zum Thema DK Cleave Combis auskonntern im 3v3 : Ist eigendlich Recht leicht DK/Hunter/Dudu spiele ich z.B. im 3v3 und freuen uns auf jedes Cleave Team (freewins)


----------



## Noaa (2. Dezember 2009)

Fello schrieb:


> Also zum Thema DK Cleave Combis auskonntern im 3v3 : Ist eigendlich Recht leicht DK/Hunter/Dudu spiele ich z.B. im 3v3 und freuen uns auf jedes Cleave Team (freewins)



Was davon abhängt ob die Gegner auch spielen können oder nicht...


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Aber gerade im PvP ist es nahezu lachhaft was nen Dk nach der Antimagie Hülle noch zu bieten hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was hat ein retri nach bubble, ein mage nach eisblock, ein warri nach schildwall




da ist dk um ecken besser dran


----------



## WeRkO (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> was hat ein retri nach bubble, ein mage nach eisblock, ein warri nach schildwall
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Retri:
-> Konstanter Self Heal, notfalls LoH, Schild dauer up, Heal durchs Richturteil

Mage:
-> als Frost: 2x Pet, mehrere Petnova's, min. 2x 4sec Stun, dauerslow, 2x Eisblock, 2 (mehrere male) Eisbarriere, Hervorufung (mit glyphe)

Warri:
-> Schildwall, Schildblock, als Ms konstante hp reg (ein slow / snare is immer druff), 30% hp reg innerhalb von 15 sec, spellreflect + bandage

dk:

-> Antimagische Hülle, 40% hp durch ghoulopferung, todesstoß (10% der hp wiederherstellung, kostet aber viele dmg runen), 20% weniger dmg cd (name vergessen :<)

So, das isses, dk und Warri schneiden wohl am schlechtesten ab, oder?


----------



## id3fix (2. Dezember 2009)

Noaa schrieb:


> Was davon abhängt ob die Gegner auch spielen können oder nicht...



falsch! rein von der theorie müssten die das runter spielen!

da hats einer oben geschrieben, was ist ein dk nach den cd's...super
ich hatte erst vor ein paar tagen dass erlebnis, dass ich im 3er zusammen mit meinem Ms auf nen dudu druck mache, dabei alles raus pumpe und ich bei einem switch von retri und hunter es nicht mal mehr geschafft habe in frostpräsenz zu kommen, so schnell war ich down! ...

wenn DK so op ist, dann frage ich mich, warum auf meinem Realm auf alli seite nicht 1 dk über 2k spielt. 

Was sollen sie dem DK wegnehmen?
bei full s7 mit 1800 waffe vielleicht mal nen 5k geißelstoß wenn einer wirklich wenig resi hat, oder gedankenfrost was jeder normale schurke auf bloß kann?
Antimagic-Shell? die im besten fall 1 chaosbolt aushält?
Lichtritter, dann aber auch bersiwut beim krieger weg!!!

Eisige gegenwehr? hat blizz ja zum glück nicht tot generft!
Eisketten? naja...wer eisketten spamt macht auch keinen schaden. sollte euch bewusst sein! jedenfalls nicht die von so vielen gejagten unholy-dk's

das einzige was den dk wirklich von anderen klassen unterscheidet, ist der todesgriff und unheilger boden! wobei der todesgriff erst richtig angewendet seine wahre Stärke zeigt!

im gegensatz zu diesen skills, haben viele klassen andere tolle sachen!
die alle aufzuzählen ist völlig unnötig!


----------



## madmurdock (2. Dezember 2009)

handzumgrus schrieb:


> aber gut dass das hier in erster Linie ein PVE Spiel ist und man nicht alle Klassen auf Nischen wie Arena balancen kann



Sry, dein Post ist grosser Schwachsinn. Die angesprochenen Faehigkeiten, um die es dem TE geht, werden im PvE eh kaum bis gar nicht genutzt. Prinzipell hast du im hinblicklich des Schadenpotentials Recht, aber darum gehts ja hier nicht, sondern um die vielen CC Effekte um die sich ein Raidboss natuerlich n Scheiss kuemmert.


----------



## Weissnet (2. Dezember 2009)

ihr pvpler vergesst immer wieder das wow eigentlich nie dafür ausgelegt worden ist arenen zu haben.
so das selbst die entwickler sagen das es ein fehler war diesen misst einzuführen, und der meinung bin ich auch.
arenen machen das spiel kaputt weil so typen wie ihr nichts besseres zu tun habt als herum zu heulen,und für die ganzen arenen spaaten herum gepatcht wird,und das leider gottes auch nachteile im pve mit sich bringt.
binn immer noch dafür geht guildwars oder irgenden anderes only pvp game spielen,und überredet blizz euch nen eigenen aren realm zur verfügung zu stellen damit man das ein für alle mal los ist -.-


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

Weissnet schrieb:


> ihr pvpler vergesst immer wieder das wow eigentlich nie dafür ausgelegt worden ist arenen zu haben.
> so das selbst die entwickler sagen das es ein fehler war diesen misst einzuführen, und der meinung bin ich auch.
> arenen machen das spiel kaputt weil so typen wie ihr nichts besseres zu tun habt als herum zu heulen,und für die ganzen arenen spaaten herum gepatcht wird,und das leider gottes auch nachteile im pve mit sich bringt.
> binn immer noch dafür geht guildwars oder irgenden anderes only pvp game spielen,und überredet blizz euch nen eigenen aren realm zur verfügung zu stellen damit man das ein für alle mal los ist -.-



blizz wollte nie arena einführen?....hat es trotzdem fast geschafft die balance in s3 zu optimieren


und nun ist unmöglich die klassen einigermaße in blanace zu bringen..hmm


----------



## Ale4Sale (2. Dezember 2009)

Weissnet schrieb:


> ihr pvpler vergesst immer wieder das wow eigentlich nie dafür ausgelegt worden ist arenen zu haben.
> so das selbst die entwickler sagen das es ein fehler war diesen misst einzuführen, und der meinung bin ich auch.
> arenen machen das spiel kaputt weil so typen wie ihr nichts besseres zu tun habt als herum zu heulen,und für die ganzen arenen spaaten herum gepatcht wird,und das leider gottes auch nachteile im pve mit sich bringt.
> binn immer noch dafür geht guildwars oder irgenden anderes only pvp game spielen,und überredet blizz euch nen eigenen aren realm zur verfügung zu stellen damit man das ein für alle mal los ist -.-



Fein, du hast deine Meinung zur Kritik freigegeben. Ich kritisiere: Was trägt das zum Thema bei?



WeRkO schrieb:


> ...
> 
> So, das isses, dk und Warri schneiden wohl am schlechtesten ab, oder?



That's the stuff.


----------



## WeRkO (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> blizz wollte nie arena einführen?....hat es trotzdem fast geschafft die balance in s3 zu optimieren
> 
> 
> und nun ist unmöglich die klassen einigermaße in blanace zu bringen..hmm



Hey, nun habe ich alles aufgezählt und du gehst nicht drauf ein, kannst du keine sachliche Diskussion führen?


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

Ale4Sale schrieb:


> Fein, du hast deine Meinung zur Kritik freigegeben. Ich kritisiere: Was trägt das zum Thema bei?


da kann ich mich dir nur anschließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Weissnet (2. Dezember 2009)

Ale4Sale schrieb:


> Fein, du hast deine Meinung zur Kritik freigegeben. Ich kritisiere: Was trägt das zum Thema bei?



nüx..was fürn thema?
Son mimimi threads gab es schon X1000x  weshalb es mir genauso wichtig ist, ob es zum thema passt oder nicht.


und ja hat der entwickler selbst gesagt das sie die arenen am liebsten nicht eingefügt hätten =P


----------



## XxSTORMxX (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> und im allgemeinen , wie es genau auf highrating ist und wie es theoretisch ausschaut ist nicht so wichtig wie die tatsächliche arena ist.
> 
> Wieviele leute spielen schon auf highrating...
> 
> ...



aso ne klassenbalance gibts erst ab 2,1k raiting?

was denn das für ein quatsch

der treath ist echt der hammer


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Hey, nun habe ich alles aufgezählt und du gehst nicht drauf ein, kannst du keine sachliche Diskussion führen?



das war an weissnet´s kommentar gerichtet


...andere klassen haben durchaus auch defensive cds, aber es sind durchauch die offensiven die dks in seiner defensive bestärken..

eisige gegewehr um einen stunlock zu blocken, ein strangulieren um einen burst zu kontern

Magierreflek ist schön und gut aber wenn man seine stuns absitzt bringt das wenig^^

Jetzt krieger nur als Bsp...


----------



## Ale4Sale (2. Dezember 2009)

Weissnet schrieb:


> nüx..was fürn thema?
> Son mimimi threads gab es schon X1000x  weshalb es mir genauso wichtig ist, ob es zum thema passt oder nicht.
> 
> 
> und ja hat der entwickler selbst gesagt das sie die arenen am liebsten nicht eingefügt hätten =P



Die letzten Seiten haben relativ wenige gemimimit und einige wenige wie ich haben sogar versucht sich ernsthaft über das Thema zu unterhalten. Wenn du (und einige andere) sich ihre Offtopic "mimimi's" sparen würden, dann würde es in diesem Forum wesentlich sachlicher zugehen, denkst du nicht? ;-)


----------



## WeRkO (2. Dezember 2009)

Ale4Sale schrieb:


> Die letzten Seiten haben relativ wenige gemimimit und einige wenige wie ich haben sogar versucht sich ernsthaft über das Thema zu unterhalten. Wenn du (und einige andere) sich ihre Offtopic "mimimi's" sparen würden, dann würde es in diesem Forum wesentlich sachlicher zugehen, denkst du nicht? ;-)



Das würde zumindest darauf beruhen das der TE sachlich ist, was nun wahrlich nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## Ale4Sale (2. Dezember 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Das würde zumindest darauf beruhen das der TE sachlich ist, was nun wahrlich nicht der Fall ist.



Stimmt, aber auch er vertritt nur seine Meinung. Dass er nicht anerkennen will wofür unsereiner argumentiert, ist wieder was anderes. Aber er hätte den Thread vermutlich auch garnicht verfasst, wenn er so einfach zu überzeugen wäre.

Natürlich ist es ein mimimi-Thread und natürlich ist die Diskussionsgrundlage fragwürdig, aber das Niveau eines Threads berechtigt niemanden diesen mit kontraproduktiven Offtopicposts weiter entgleisen zu lassen (besonders nachdem es sich in den letzten Seiten einigermaßen gefangen und man zumindest ein Gespräch zustande gebracht hat).


----------



## WeRkO (2. Dezember 2009)

Ale4Sale schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber auch er vertritt nur seine Meinung. Dass er nicht anerkennen will wofür unsereiner argumentiert, ist wieder was anderes. Aber er hätte den Thread vermutlich auch garnicht verfasst, wenn er *überhaupt* zu überzeugen wäre.



fixed.


----------



## Noaa (2. Dezember 2009)

id3fix schrieb:


> wenn DK so op ist, dann frage ich mich, warum auf meinem Realm auf alli seite nicht 1 dk über 2k spielt.



Dann habt ihr leider epische Dk's auf eurer Seite. Ich spiel selbst mit nem Dk zusammen 2er und es ist einfach über die 2k zu kommen.


----------



## Measmar (2. Dezember 2009)

Also leute bin mal raus^^

War intressant verschiedene Standpunkte zusehen und verschiedene Meinungen zuhören

vorallem die von Ale4Sale

Das Dk einen gewissen vorteil hat, ist für mich immer noch ne tatsache...wie groß dieser vorteil jedoch tatsächlich ist...darüber kann man druchaus streiten, das ist mir klar

Also dann danke für die Kommentare und cu


----------



## WeRkO (2. Dezember 2009)

Gut hab meine Meinung gebildet, du bist'n nub der nicht diskutieren kann (und den Schw*nz einzieht wenns brenzlich wird).


----------



## Ale4Sale (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe meinen Standpunkt schon auf den vorigen Seiten ausreichend geschildert, deshalb spare ich mir ein Fazit. 

So sei es denn beendet.


----------



## Headhunter94 (2. Dezember 2009)

Das war vllt. so als Wotlk rauskam aber jetz kann man das so nicht mehr unterzeichnen...


----------



## id3fix (2. Dezember 2009)

Noaa schrieb:


> Dann habt ihr leider epische Dk's auf eurer Seite. Ich spiel selbst mit nem Dk zusammen 2er und es ist einfach über die 2k zu kommen.



stimmt, weil 2er aussage kräftig ist!
spielt doch kaum noch einer.
und ja, sicher sind auf unserem realm nicht die besten allis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noaa (2. Dezember 2009)

id3fix schrieb:


> stimmt, weil 2er aussage kräftig ist!
> spielt doch kaum noch einer.
> und ja, sicher sind auf unserem realm nicht die besten allis
> 
> ...



Ahja 2er ist also nicht aussagekräftig?
Kann einer von Zweien nicht spielen gehts nicht weiter. Im 3er bzw 5er muss halt die Absprache und der Skill mehrerer Stimmen damits auch weiter geht.


----------



## Spellman (2. Dezember 2009)

@Measmar: Du warst/bist einer der hartnäckigsten Trolle, die mir bis jetzt unter gekommen sind! ^^ Respekt dafür!


----------



## id3fix (2. Dezember 2009)

Noaa schrieb:


> Ahja 2er ist also nicht aussagekräftig?
> Kann einer von Zweien nicht spielen gehts nicht weiter. Im 3er bzw 5er muss halt die Absprache und der Skill mehrerer Stimmen damits auch weiter geht.




ist es nicht, da die meisten es nicht spielen. du kommst höher ohne viele starke leute zu treffen, weil es über die 2er nix zu holen gibt! wer auf 2k spielen will spielt 3er weil sonst is nix mit schultern!
jedenfalls ist mir das bei uns so aufgefallen! bis 1800 triffste nur fallobst


----------



## Erulan (2. Dezember 2009)

das prob is das die "alten" pvp imba klassen  (pala,schurke,hexer) um ihre stellung angst haben und deshalb immer nach dk nerv schrein. und mit jedem patch wird der dk genervt und eben diese 3 klassen gepimt!!
im pve is der dk imba das stimmt. 300k elite mob solo plätten geht locker nen hero ini boss ohne heiler mit dk tank+ dk dd  20% rest life killen , geht gut.
fakt is dann mann spielen können muss.
prob is dass viele  casuals dabei sind die meinen dass sie imba sind. die brüllen am lautesten
jede klasse hatt vor und nachteile. FAKT!!
wow ist vorallem ein PvE spiel.  FAKT!!
pvp und arena sind nicht alles   FAKT!!
leider gillt auch hier = wer am lautesten brüllt kriegt recht   FAKT!!


----------



## WeRkO (2. Dezember 2009)

Erulan schrieb:


> das prob is das die "alten" pvp imba klassen  (pala,schurke,hexer) um ihre stellung angst haben und deshalb immer nach dk nerv schrein. und mit jedem patch wird der dk genervt und eben diese 3 klassen gepimt!!
> im pve is der dk imba das stimmt. 300k elite mob solo plätten geht locker nen hero ini boss ohne heiler mit dk tank+ dk dd  20% rest life killen , geht gut.
> fakt is dann mann spielen können muss.
> prob is dass viele  casuals dabei sind die meinen dass sie imba sind. die brüllen am lautesten
> ...



Echt? Pala is ne alte imba Klasse? Aber nur als Healer mit nem Warri im Schlepptau in vanilla und bc....
Warte, wenn WoW ein PvE spiel ist, warum wurden dann pre bc die Ranks eingeführt? Warum kann man seit Bc Arena spielen? Und vorallem, warum werden ständig neue Bg's geadded wenns doch nen PvE Game ist? Achja, zum spielen können:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erulan (2. Dezember 2009)

wer lesen kann is im vorteil  = VORALLEM       heist in erster linie , mit vorrang, mit priorität,......... usw.
gedacht wars als pve dann kamen vorschläge darauf kamen bgs und die ränge arena kam weil viele nach pvp gerufenhaben und ander mmorpgs das pvp gut eingeführt haben. da musste blizz reagieren. wow bassiert in erster linie auf pve das is fakt



ps:  cooles bild, das zeigt klar was mit imba gemeint is^^


----------



## Malzbier09 (2. Dezember 2009)

Kommt auf das eigene Team und das gegnerische Team an. Dk´s sind vielleicht etwas besser als die meisten anderen Klassen aber trotzdem spielt der Großteil der Dk´s eh mit dem Kopf aber nicht mit Hirn und eigentlich im 1v1 mit sogut wie jedem rDD gut schlagbar.


----------



## advanced08 (2. Dezember 2009)

Kyanora schrieb:


> Naja also ein Pala und ein DK haben mehr gemeinsam als man denkt. Die Spielmechaniken sind vielleicht etwas unterschiedlich, allerdings sind beide Klassen ähnlich.



lol failed würde ich in meiner sig mehr platz haben wäre dieser beitrag nun da drin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knoblauchpaste (2. Dezember 2009)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Dk´s sind nicht Nimals Op oder haben wir nen Bubbel???
> 
> Wenn eine Klasse unfair ist dann der Pala der ist in der hand eines Guten Spielers fast Unbesiegbar.
> man muss sich mal nur seine Attacken und zauber die er aus sich selbst wirken kann mal anschauen.Oder hat der Dk auch nen heal der ihn voll heilt oder nen bubbel etc



Deine Logik ist mal mehr wie Geil, Paladin hatt das Gottesschield nerv plx blizz imba.

Vor allem der zweite Satz, selten so gelacht. Ein Todesaritter heilt sich im direkten vergleich sehr viel mehr als ein Paladin. Schon alleine deshalb das ein Vergelter im Mana begrenzt ist. Handauflegen hatt 20 Minuten Cooldown und ist in der Arena nicht einsetzbar. 

Du bist ein sehr schönes bsp. keine Ahnung von seiner eigenen Klasse und rumweinen das die anderen zu stark sind. Sagt dir ,,sind sie zu stark bist du zu schwach,, etwas? Aber freu dich, dein verhalten sorgt dafür das eigentlich so gut wie niemand Todesritter leiden kann. 

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Schokoboy (2. Dezember 2009)

Sano schrieb:


> @ Premutos
> ! Ich level zur Zeit einen Pala hoch und muss sagen das ich es mir angewöhnt habe
> in Mobgruppen die sogar 3-5 level über mir sind reinzuhüpfen und die dann in ruhe runterzuhauen.
> Das kann keine andere klasse!



der Blood dk kann das auch der schafft auch den 5er quest in drachenöde auf 74 alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (2. Dezember 2009)

op plx die können gruppen quests solo !!


----------



## Kidgun (2. Dezember 2009)

also 1. ich hab nich alles durchgelesen
2. dk´s sind echt ziehmlich leicht im pvp und welche die ein wenig ahnung habne von ihrer klasse können mit einem dk im pvp rocken
ich gewinne als dk ohne pvp equip gegen einen mit dem besten gladi equip ok blut tank gegen krieger schurke oder feral is schon schlecht für den anderen xD
aber auch gegen caster wird es meist knapp für die
man muss nur wissen welche spells gegen was immun machen kann


----------



## Royale (2. Dezember 2009)

Also ich persönlich finde DKs auch irre nervig, die haben soviele Slefheals, wenn se Blut sind, bzw hauen derbst schaden raus wenn se Unholy sind, das is tw schon net mehr fein und auch die Silence-Spells sind ganz nice. Allerdings stehe ich bei denen nur mit meinem SV-Jäger, Partner is nen BM, (ich zock halt mit nem Kollegen Arena, is mit dem Char mehr oder weniger nur nebenbei) ziemlich aufem Schlauch, die hauen einfach mal übelst damage raus, und wenns knapp wird machen die Todespakt und haben wieder 40% mehr hp.
Andereseits finde ich, dass man die auch durchaus umboxen kann, ich spiele hauptsächlich einen Ret-Pala im PvP und habe damit ein 1,8k rating, partner is nen Diszi, und wenn da Flügel an sind und ich am DK stehe, dann Gute Nacht DK, da kann der noch soviel heal haben, oder damage raushauen. jaja ich weiß, viele sagen jetzt, pala = noob klasse usw, aber man muss da auch schon nen bissel geschick haben, was für ne hand  geb ich meinem mate, lohnt sich die hand des cutzes oder ehr die Aufopferung, dann stun timing um caster zu unterbrehen, usw, usw. Wer wirklich gut gespielt für nahezu jeden melee tödlich ist, is der Frostmage, das gekite geht tierrisch auf den Sack, mit Zauberraub nehmen die sich hand der freiheit, bei stun blinzeln, amulett oder eisblock, aber wayne, da muss man halt kreativ sein.
Zusammengefasst, jede Klassse hat ihren "erzfeind" und eine "opferklasse", man muss halt nen bissel speilen und skillungen testen, combos testen und nen gesspür für die situation entwickeln, dann klappt das auch mit arena.


----------



## Andoral1990 (2. Dezember 2009)

Hm also ich verknusper mit meinem Eleshammy nahezu alle DK, wenn ich mal einen nich kille dann gehört er zu den 1% die Dks tatsächlich spielen können.

Ich find schurken viel schlimmer. er stunned, ich haut gewitter rein und insige... shadow step wieder stun tot... mehr geht net


----------



## Ch4zer (2. Dezember 2009)

Naja versuch mal als Frostmage gegen nen DK zu verlieren, geht schwer es sei denn du stellst dich ziemlich dumm an.
Kann sein das du, wenn du mit deinem Char (Schurken zB sehen nicht etwa ein Licht am Ende des Tunnels, sondern lediglich dem unvermeidbaren Tod in die Augen), in irgendwelchen Kombos spielst, von DK-Kombos auseinander genommen wirst, jedoch gilt das bei weitem nicht für jede Klasse oder Kombo.
Mage Rogue, Mage Diszi, Hexer Rogue, Hexer Diszi usw. np vs DK-Kombos. Ich eprsönlich spiele sowohl mit meinem Mage 2n2 (+Schurke)  und 3n3 (+Schurke, Diszi) als auch mit meinem Dk 2n2 (+Healpala)  und liebe somit Teams mit Dks oder Palas da sie in der Regel nen sicheren Win darstellen, hasse jedoch Mage-Diszi usw da sie für meinen Dk nur selten, wenn die Gegner rumgimpen, zu überwinden sind.


----------



## Chillers (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> Also leute bin mal raus^^
> 
> War intressant verschiedene Standpunkte zusehen und verschiedene Meinungen zuhören
> 
> ...



DK ist schön zu spielen. Ja. Aber hat eben Probs gegen erwähnte Klassen. Ein guter Eismage stampft dich in Grund und Boden. 

Aber ich weiss´ja gar nicht, warum hier alle was gegen DK´s haben.
Mich nerven sie auch BG, aber chic sind sie.

Also nerven, wenn ich was andere spiele. Ich mag´DK´s. die gut gespielten.


----------



## IchbinArzt (2. Dezember 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> endlich mal ein sinnvolles kommentar
> 
> 
> es intressant zu sehen das man als dk durchaus seine probleme gegen andere klassen hat
> ...



Sorry für die späte Antwort. 
Als DK, egal ob Blut Frost oder Unholy hab gegen viele Klassen schlechte Karten. Hexer fearn und Dot mich einfach weg. An Frost Magier kommt ich kaum ran da sie einen ständig festfrosten. Arkanmagier haben einen super burst. Jäger machen einfach zuviel Schaden. Schurken halten mich im Stunn und dann is eigentlich schon alles vorbei. Nen Heiler Baum kann man kaum unterbrechen oder down bekommen weil er kaum schaden bekommt. Retri Palas sind und waren immer OP im PVP. Bei Krieger kommt es auf den Skill an. Gegen MS Krieger verlier ich zu 60% nur gegen Furor Krieger hab ich ne gute Chance. 
Ich könnte jetzt auch noch was zu den anderen Klassen sagen aber das wäre zu lang. ^^ Im Groben und ganzen kann man sagen das man eher schlecht gegen andere Klassen aussieht. Mit meinen anderen Chars hab ich weit aus höhere Siegchancen als mit dem DK. Dabei hab ich den DK größtenteils über die BGs hochgespielt und bin insgesammt auch sehr mit PVP vertraut. 
Zum Punkt "Balance" Das war nicht gegen Dich gerichtet. Aber in einigen Antworten liest man immer herraus das bestimmte Klassen "OP" oder "Imba" sind und das Thema dann halt gern aufgegriffen wird. 

Gruß Doc


----------



## Elens (3. Dezember 2009)

koolt schrieb:


> Sagen wir man trifft nen Pala, dann macht man nen Skill der ihn langsam macht. Er macht Hand der Freiheit und rennt gemütlich zu einem, verpasst einem nen 6sec Stun. Dann kloppt man ihn das erste mal auf 10%, er macht Gottesschild und heilt sich hoch, kämpft munter weiter. Wenn man bis dahin noch lebt, kloppt man ihn nochmal auf 10% und siehe da, Handauflegung. Und wenn man bis dahin immer noch lebt und ihn erschlägt ist man selber OP!
> Edit: Ach, während Gottesschild macht er ja 50% weniger Schaden, wie fair!




Ja und Bubble genauso wie Handauflegen haben keinen Cooldown ihr tut ja gerade so als könnte man als Pala ständig Schild und Handauflegen benutzen wenn die auf CD liegen liegt man schneller als man denkt manchmal im Dreck..ohne Hand und Schild wäre der Pala nur nen Opfer genauso wie nen Hexer ohne Dots, Mage ohne Festfrieren und Jäger ohne Kite...usw..

Jede Klasse hat halt ihre besonderen Vorteile...und der Pala hat seine OhShit Buttons die im Gegensatz zu Klassen wie Mage oder Hexer welche Extrem Offensive Fiese Fähigkeiten haben nur nicht ständig nutzen.


----------



## Elens (3. Dezember 2009)

Retri Palas sind und waren immer OP im PVP. 


Ja kann mich an letztes jahr vor dem Großen Wotlk Prepatch erinnern da waren Retris ob PvP o. PvE alles nur garantiert nicht OP...


----------



## Tünnemann72 (3. Dezember 2009)

@ Werko - joa, die Bildchen sorgen fürs Lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Indes sei versichert Dude ... im Fear des Hexers stirbt doch mittlerweile so gut niemand mehr. Entweder ist der Gegner gleich immun dagegen (was an sich schon Scherz ist) oder der Fear lässt sich per Item brechen oder zumindest durch irgendwelche Absorption stark verkürzen.


----------



## Raaandy (3. Dezember 2009)

zum topic

die frage ist, wie kann man eine heldenklasse balancen?


----------



## advanced08 (3. Dezember 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> zum topic
> 
> die frage ist, wie kann man eine heldenklasse balancen?



Nix da Heldenklasse ....


----------



## Erulan (6. Dezember 2009)

gebt dem dk seine alte macht zurück !!!
 +3k rüssi (wurde genervt weil pala die ja auch net hatt) lol die hamm blocken dudus hamm life und wir??? uns wird alles genommen WEIL WIR GUT SIND!!
 +2k life  ----selber begründung------ 
gebt uns im pve noch ne rezz möglichkeit




dann nennt uns

GOTT


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marccram (6. Dezember 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> zum topic
> 
> die frage ist, wie kann man eine heldenklasse balancen?


Heldenklasse?Schon lange nicht mehr....


----------



## Melkorohl (6. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hab gleich mit wotlk den DK angefangen und hab mittlerweile nochn paar andere chars durch die ich Super vergleichen kann wie 
sich welche Klasse gegen eine andere Klasse spielt. Die meisten Probleme beim DK hab ich mit Frostmage und Hunter... liegt wohl am kiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
Also Pala naja... Tank palas sind imba ja aber auf sowas stößt man eher selten ... gegen retri hab ich ganz gute Erfahrungen mit 
Blutskillung gemacht weils zu nem wer healt schneller hoch battle wird... Aber bisher bin ich noch ungeschlagen gegen retri pala außer 
sie sind wesentlich besser equipped. 
Ansonsten ist das relativ ausgeglichen würde ich sagen. Mal so mal so. Es gibt immer Leute die einen besiegen können obwohl man glaubt
 das die Klasse keien Herrausforderung ist. Ich hab eigentlich kein problem mit kriegern und Schurken und trotzdem bin ich schon auf den
einen oder anderen getroffen der mich schneller down hatte als ich die Grashalme auf meinem Bildschirm zählen konnte... 
Ich war zu der Zeit in Tanaris... ---> 0 <--- .
Und ich weiß weil ich auch schurke und eleschami im pvp spiel das dks gar nicht sooooo imba sind wie immer behauptet wird, von den 
Leuten die nie nen DK bis 80 gespielt haben. 

Greetz Ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zydoom (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich oute mich dann mal als Retri..

Ich spiele 2on2 mit einem Mordlust-Schurken (weiß den tree grad net), beide in PvE Gear + Insi.
Wir haben eigendlich nur eine Chance. Einer der Gegner muss fast Instant liegen.

Lustig wirds bei Warri+Heal. Der Warri liegt in 5sec, so schnell kann der Heiler garnicht gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt denken viele: "Oh man, wusst ichs doch, Palas sind OP, Schurken auch! Nerf pls!"

Man sollte aber bedenken das wir Pve Gear anhaben, und Burst unsere einzige Waffe ist. 
Wenn die Gegner Mordlust+Flügel überleben, haben sie gewonnen.

Ein gut gespielter Retri ist stark, ja, aber keinesfalls OP. 
Und ja, wir haben Manaprobleme in der Arena, besonders durch den ständigen Selfheal.

Zu DKs:
Todesritter sind eigendlich kein Problem für mein Pala, aber auch relativ machbar mit meinem mittelmäßig equipten Pve Holy Priest.

Ich spiele mittlerweile jede (!) Klasse. 

Pala 80
Priester 80
Dudu 80
Jäger 72
Dk 66
Schami 45
Warri 36
Mage 30
Schurke 28
Hexer 26

Ihr seht es sind fast alle nur Twinks, trotzdem mache ich sehr(!) viel PvP mit jedem, und ich finde auch wenn ich nicht alle auf 80 hab, kann ich sagen dass keine von ihnen OP ist.

Endscheidend ist der Skill und das Equipment. Wenn jemand beides besitzt, dann ist ER gut. Nicht die Klasse.

Klar, DestroHexer sind hart wenn sie dich wegbursten, man kann aber mit fast jeder Klasse dagegen kontern.
Retris machen dmg, aber wenn ihr kiten, burnen oder bursten könnt sind wir easygoing für euch.
Schurken halten dich gut und gerne im Stun, aber überlegt erstmal was man dagegen machen kann bevor ihr flamed. 

3 Beispiele, ich könnte für jede Klasse was schreiben, habe aber jetzt keine Lust mehr zu schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eins noch:
Ich beziehe mich auf die Arena, Bgs kann man nicht wirklich zählen finde ich. 
Klar ist ein Tankadin mit 45k Hp der die Flagge in WS klaut fies, aber denkt ihr er hätte auch nur die geringste Chance in der Arena?

So long
Sehen->Denken->Handeln

Lernt spielen, seht euch die Fähigkeiten der anderen an, und kontert gekonnt. (Kleines Wortspiel am Ende)

Bin pennen, 
/flame on  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zy


----------



## Anni®! (6. Dezember 2009)

Zu Dk´s jetzt auf dem Battleground kann ich sagen: Nicht sehr stark. Es suckt nur ab und zu wenn se sich durch Runenheilung wieder 5k holn und ich 50 Energie für nen Mutilate raushaun muss. 

In Arena mit HealDrood oder anderen Heiler sind se durchaus machbar. Und wirklich viele Skills um CC´s zu brechen, wie Blinzeln vom Mage oder Hand der Freiheit vom Pala, haben sie nicht.
3v3 sind se schon nerviger, vorallem mit nem Ms-Warri


----------



## Doonna (6. Dezember 2009)

Den DK find ich momentan recht balance, ich als Shami verlier im 1on1 meistens gegen nen DK, doch in der Arena geht das dann wieder etwas. Der Dk hat halt das nerfige ansich der er mich nicht meine Laveruption fröhlich zuende casten lässt und vom DMG ist der DK auch nicht der oberkrasse, außerder Gargolye (oder wie man den schreibt).


----------



## Matress (6. Dezember 2009)

Stimmt schon. Triffst du auf einen DK mit ein wenig Skill kann er dir schon arge Probleme bereiten. Aber um ehrlich zu sein finde ich es nicht schlimm. Wenn ich mir angucke wie ein DK der auf 1k Rating spielt (und nich höher kommt) die Gladiatoren vor OG umhaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoVedder (6. Dezember 2009)

Erulan schrieb:


> das prob is das die "alten" pvp imba klassen  (pala,schurke,hexer) um ihre stellung angst haben und deshalb immer nach dk nerv schrein. und mit jedem patch wird der dk genervt und eben diese 3 klassen gepimt!!
> im pve is der dk imba das stimmt. 300k elite mob solo plätten geht locker nen hero ini boss ohne heiler mit dk tank+ dk dd  20% rest life killen , geht gut.
> fakt is dann mann spielen können muss.
> prob is dass viele  casuals dabei sind die meinen dass sie imba sind. die brüllen am lautesten
> ...



Was ein Bullshit. Alt imba Klassen, wenn ich sowas schon höre, muss ich schmunzeln.
Ich hau als Retri nen Dk unter 5 Sekunden tod, und als prot mit Tank gear mit str gems own ich 2-3 Dks ( 2 defenetiv) ohne unter 50% hp zu kommen.

Ich spiel selbst nen unholy DK, den ich aber seit den nerfs nurnoch sehr selten spiele.  Paladin owned, und macht einfach zu viel fun!, um atm ne andere Cls. zu zocken. ( D.h. defenetiv nicht automatisch OP! )


Edit: ich hab mit meinem prot Pala, ohne heal und allen DDs down, alleine dieses pseudo Anub Teil bei Azojol Nerub HC gekillt ( letzter Boss der INze ), also von daher, komm mir net mit den billo 300k Elite Fiechern. 






mfG


----------



## Charlees (6. Dezember 2009)

Ohne alles gelesen zu haben...
Nein Dk is sicherlich nichtmehr zu stark in der Arena.
Es gibt sicherlich momentan stärkere Klassen als uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThEDiciple (6. Dezember 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Also ich spiele nach 1 Monat Dk Pause meinen Tauren Dk gerade weiter, er ist lvl 74 und da ist auch leveln gestern abend keine Lust hatte bin ich mal Wsg gegangen.
> 
> Und wenn ich mir anguckte das ich mit 74! am Ende der gewonnen Schalcht 31:4 hatte war ich doch verwundert.
> 
> ...


Mal davon abgesehn das Blut fürs PvP grotte ist, vieleicht unter 80 aber noch aktzeptabel ist. Ab 80 kommste um Unholy nicht drumm rumm wenn du erfolgreich arena spielen willst und auch im BG biste deutlich besser am start mit einer Unholy oder ner variante des alten Frost PvP Trees verbunden mit DW.

Zum Thema an sich, wieder einer dieser threads weil klasse xy angeblich nicht zu schlagen ist im pvp. Wie gut das WoW halt in erster linie ein PVE Spiel ist und Arena nur einen fürzchen an stellenwert besitzt was balancing angeht. Dennoch können sich die whiner nicht beschweren, zu anfang zu stark is der DK so wie er ist wenn man vom Tank mal absieht zZ fine und ausgeglichen. Es wird immer Kombis & Gegner geben die man in der Arena schwer schlägt, darauf aber immer gleich die whinetrommel zu drehn ist einfach nur spiegelbild dieser lächerlichen und zum teil verdummten community rund um WoW in den letzten Jahren. Aber wie der TE schon sagte L2P Nap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (6. Dezember 2009)

MoVedder schrieb:


> Was ein Bullshit. Alt imba Klassen, wenn ich sowas schon höre, muss ich schmunzeln.
> *Ich hau als Retri nen Dk unter 5 Sekunden tod*
> 
> 
> mfG



dann sind auf deinem server nur looser selbst der schlechteste dk überlebt 5s  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also übertreib es nicht ...


----------



## Senseless6666 (6. Dezember 2009)

Super schrieb:


> ja
> zuviel unfähige Spieler die sie spielen
> zuviel unfähige Spieler die sie nicht spielen und "nerf XYZ" Threads aufmachen




Zuviele leute die sowieso mal garkeine ahnung haben und in Threads etwas posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (6. Dezember 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> dann sind auf deinem server nur looser selbst der schlechteste dk überlebt 5s
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nichtmal wenner still steht, dennn dann müste er gegen nen DK mit z.b 20k hp 4k dps fahren, und im pvp ist der dps doch eh immer lower^^


----------



## TheGui (6. Dezember 2009)

PvP ist in seinen Grundfesten unbalances... Patcht Arena raus!


----------



## Huntermoon (6. Dezember 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> PvP ist in seinen Grundfesten unbalances... Patcht Arena raus!


Genau!
Zumindest 2vs2 , ich meine, was is bitte so toll daran sich 15sec gegenseitig auf die nuss zu hauen?


----------



## Shiningone (6. Dezember 2009)

Mit meinem Schurken habe ich jedenfalls bisher (nur bgs/1kw aber *g*) die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die wenigsten DKs damit umgehen können, wenn man sie entwaffnet. Und wenn das entwaffnen ausläuft, sollte Nierenhieb wieder bereit sein.  Mantel der Schatten, um Krankheiten loszuwerden, sollte man aber auch nicht vergessen.


----------



## ThEDiciple (6. Dezember 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Genau!
> Zumindest 2vs2 , ich meine, was is bitte so toll daran sich 15sec gegenseitig auf die nuss zu hauen?


Arena , egal welche Kombi , ist fürn ......! Ich hoff ja das mit den ratet BG's in Cata arena ein wenig an macht verliert und man die arena spieler wieder mehr in BG's findet, nicht nur am anfang einer saison. Gleichauch hoff ich das PVE Nerds ausm BG verschwinden. Warum? sie sind in erster linie die jenigen die am meisten flamen, denn im PVE stehen sie ja ihren vorprogrammierten Bossen gegenüber deren reaktionen & fähigkeiten sie in X Tausend Guides nachlesen können und so auswendiglernen können. Im PvP gibts aber kein Guide (außer evt wie man in BG Xy zum Sieg kommt) und schon stehen sie dem problem gegenüber , dann meist auch noch gegen PvP Spieler schlicht weg den kürzeren ziehen und sich dann aber in Foren ect. darüber auslassen welche klasse angeblich OP ect ist. Arena & der damit verbundene ESport einzug in WoW hat die ganzen freaks aus CS & Co in ein Rollenspiel gezogen, und nun beschweren sich jene das eben genau es hier nicht so ist wie in jenen anderen gängigen games im Esport . Ich hab nix gegen die sache an sich, bin selber begeisteter Ego Shooter Fan und zocke sie auch Stundenlang Online, aber sein wir dochmal erlich Arena ist kein PvP. Arena ist CS in MMO Version, kurz & Knapp wo zwar auch können endscheidet aber meist reichst die richtige klassen Kombi zu spielen, und dort kannste einfach kein balancing rein bringen. Arena entmachten und BG's zurück auf eine ebene in Sachen verfügbare Items usw. dann hört das geheule auf, und jene die immer noch daran spaß haben können ihr arena machen, PvP Spieler machen BG's und PVE Spieler bleiben lieber da wo sie sich zuhause fühlen bei den per Guides bekannten Bossen & NPC's.


----------



## advanced08 (6. Dezember 2009)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Nichtmal wenner still steht, dennn dann müste er gegen nen DK mit z.b 20k hp 4k dps fahren, und im pvp ist der dps doch eh immer lower^^




Vorallem da er nur 4 Spells benutzen kann wegen den GCD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dk´s sind nicht OP oder sowas ähnliches, nicht mal der Pala ist es,

also lernt spielen mehr kann man nicht sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoVedder (6. Dezember 2009)

Nicht wenn er davor im stunn steht.


mfG


----------



## Megania (6. Dezember 2009)

Letztens in der Arena schönes Duell gehabt:
Prot-Healpala + UH DK in Frostpräsi VS MS Warry + Baum

Ende des Fight war (nach 24min):

Baum 3x oom <-> Prot-Healpala niemals unter 80% Mana
DK hatte ca 4x soviel Schaden gemacht als der MS Warry.

AoE Kniesehne , 2 Krankheiten , 2 Pets , Eiskettenspammen , LoL-Grip , Stunn + Fear immun , Antimagische , Ghul Opfern , Pet das man kaum Focusen kann weil er es gefühlte 10sek direkt wieder rufen kann.
Ende hat das DK Pala Team verloren weil sie einen dummen Fehler gemachth haben und der Pala gewirbelt wurde.
Ansonnsten hat der Prothealer sich nicht großartig vom MS wegbewegt , blieb im Roflcoppter stehen etc (hat sich sogar mitm Overpowered Debuff im Roflcopter gegengehealt).

Lamecombi > Skill 
Was Gladi angeht.

So Far.


----------



## Booldwish (6. Dezember 2009)

Huhu leute,

also um sachlich zu bleiben .....(was mir grad extrem schwerfällt^^

Erstens:
DK OP: hmmmm sagen wir L2P^^
nein ehm also dk hat ja soviel zeugs und so ne^^ wir können einmal alle 10 sekunden kicken wow hab noch nie heal in arena mit 10sec cast zeit gesehn
strangulieren OP alle 2 minuten ein EXTRA KICK pls nerf my class
ghul rede ich nich davon^^ (überzeugter Frost-PvPdk^^)

Zweitens: JA DK war mal ACHTUNG WIEDERHOLUNG WAR MAL^^ op:
ganz erlich vergleichen wir mal z.B Pala Dk
DK is meiner meinung nach und ich spiele einen^^ eine ABSOLUTE reine schadensklasse (abgesehn vom noob-blut-skill)
was sollen wir bitte machen ausser ÜBELST dmg^^
dafür fressen wir dmg wie dumm
und der pala??? heilung 1a dmg 1a frisst kaum schaden 1a^^
naja das der dk einen überdurchschnittlichen dmg output hat kommt da her WIR KÖNNEN NIX ANDERES^^ 
und jetzt kein mimimi eisige gegenwehr antimagische bubble blablabla^^
die halten SOOOOOO lange wenn ihr es nich schafft nen DK zu kiten oder euch nen paar sekunden zu verkriechen MÜSST ihr leider sterben.
den nach den 2 dingern is der dk eig matsch^^

Drittens: DU HAST KEINE AHNUNG einfach begründung du redest vom schurken und sagst dauerstun .........HMMM NOOB-FAIL

kleiner tip der erste stun hmmmmm beachte ihn einfach nich^^ beim 2ten insi und schurke verschwindet im vanisch und muss erstmal auf cd warten^^

das einzigste was mir als dk gefährlich wird sind mages (frost)
und hexer wenn sie WIRKLICH gut spielen können^^

das ich hier lese hunter wäre ein prob verstehe ich nich
genau wie einer sagt HUNTER MIMIMI SCHLANGEN^^
ich weiss nich vllt geht das nur mit meim gear aber nich mehr als 1mal siedendes blut und c ya schlange^^

ich würde mich freuen langsam keine mimimi nerf dk scheiße mehr zulesen langsam reicht die kacke ich zähle jetzt auch nich auf NERF PALA oder NERF blizzards dummheit^^ ........
wenn leute nur halbsoviel mimimi zeit darin investieren würden mehr über ihr EIGENE klasse zu erfahren wäre die welt der Kriegskunst schon ein kleines stück besser

PS: DK & Schurke eindeutig OP ABER im pve nich PvP
egal wo du bist ein roter oder gelber balken ist immer ganz oben mit dabei
und JA leider zoqqt jeder nap nen dk weil es cool is ...oder ka wieso
und nunja jeder nap ^^.....
was ich damit sagen will is
wenn dk einer der meist gespieltesten klassen is ist es wohl war das da viele lowbobs dabei sind ABER genau so musst du dann auch verstehn das eine klasse die im verhältniss öfter gespielt wird als andere auch mehrere vorhanden sind die skill haben als z.B hexer oder shadows ( die auf meinem server im PvP weniger vertreten sind!!!!

so VOTE THIS TEXT FOR AN OSKAR

NERFTNERFTNERFT und trotzdem wird immer ihrgend wo nen dk oben sein^^
uns gibt es überall BUHHHHhhHHhHhHHHHHHH

so /pennenmorgenarbeitgenuggeflamed!


----------



## dragon1 (7. Dezember 2009)

Megania schrieb:


> Letztens in der Arena schönes Duell gehabt:
> Prot-Healpala + UH DK in Frostpräsi VS MS Warry + Baum
> 
> Ende des Fight war (nach 24min):
> ...


also mir scheint beide gruppen haben kein skill gehabt.


----------

